# Iran Has Seized 2 UK Oil Tankers



## WillPower

23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.

UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz


----------



## martybegan

WillPower said:


> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz



Act of War.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

With tensions as they are in the straits, WTF is an unprotected Tanker doing in those waters anyway ??

a 3 yr old could have seen this coming.   Geeeez

Wait, Trojan Tanker......it's got no oil....but 50,000 heavily armed British troops below decks


----------



## martybegan

BasicHumanUnit said:


> With tensions as they are in the straits, WTF is an unprotected Tanker doing in those waters anyway ??
> 
> a 3 yr old could have seen this coming.   Geeeez



There should have been 20 SBS or SAS chaps on board to provide a "welcome" to any boarding party.


----------



## irosie91

yes----ACT OF WAR------but if you say that it is not nice for a country to place a
block on a strait needed for international trade----you are called a  "WAR MONGER"
and probably have a jew somewhere in your family tree.    I learned this stuff by
reading islamo Nazi "literature"  over the past, in excess,   of 60 years


----------



## OldLady

martybegan said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
Click to expand...

UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.


----------



## irosie91

martybegan said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> With tensions as they are in the straits, WTF is an unprotected Tanker doing in those waters anyway ??
> 
> a 3 yr old could have seen this coming.   Geeeez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should have been 20 SBS or SAS chaps on board to provide a "welcome" to any boarding party.
Click to expand...


oh----you are a 'war monger'  too


----------



## irosie91

OldLady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
Click to expand...


you got a link?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

OldLady said:


> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.



I'm familiar with tits....what's a "tat" ?


----------



## martybegan

OldLady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
Click to expand...


the UK had a legal reason to do so, and the backing of the rest of the EU. 

Who's backing Iran on this one?


----------



## OldLady

BasicHumanUnit said:


> With tensions as they are in the straits, WTF is an unprotected Tanker doing in those waters anyway ??
> 
> a 3 yr old could have seen this coming.   Geeeez
> 
> Wait, Trojan Tanker......it's got no oil....but 50,000 heavily armed British troops below decks


Unprotected?  What do you mean?  Are all the other ships in the Strait surrounded by armed gun ships?  What do you mean?


----------



## OldLady

martybegan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the UK had a legal reason to do so, and the backing of the rest of the EU.
> 
> Who's backing Iran on this one?
Click to expand...

Well, it just happened.  Let's see.
Most likely, no one will back them because like I said it's TIT FOR TAT and Iran is out of line.  But maybe we should see.


----------



## irosie91

BasicHumanUnit said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm familiar with tits....what's a "tat" ?
Click to expand...


nothing that would interest you


----------



## martybegan

OldLady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the UK had a legal reason to do so, and the backing of the rest of the EU.
> 
> Who's backing Iran on this one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it just happened.  Let's see.
> Most likely, no one will back them because like I said it's TIT FOR TAT and Iran is out of line.  But maybe we should see.
Click to expand...


Iran will make up some bullshit legal cover to justify the taking of the vessel, or they will deny it because they will say they don't control the Revolutionary Guards.


----------



## irosie91

OldLady said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> With tensions as they are in the straits, WTF is an unprotected Tanker doing in those waters anyway ??
> 
> a 3 yr old could have seen this coming.   Geeeez
> 
> Wait, Trojan Tanker......it's got no oil....but 50,000 heavily armed British troops below decks
> 
> 
> 
> Unprotected?  What do you mean?  Are all the other ships in the Strait surrounded by armed gun ships?  What do you mean?
Click to expand...


when swimming in piranha infested waters -----one needs protection


----------



## OldLady

irosie91 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got a link?
Click to expand...

It's in the one in the OP


----------



## WillPower

OldLady said:


> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.



You said "tit".


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

irosie91 said:


> nothing that would interest you



Well, yours, certainly not.   It's kind of a turn off when you can double wrap them around your neck and use them as a scarf.


----------



## WillPower

What's ironic is that UK was negotiating with the ragheads to release their tanker if the oil didn't go to Syria.  Apparently the mullahs weren't satisfied with that since they have few, if any, customers left for their oil.  So you have a captured tanker sitting in an island port off the coast of Iran....How do you free it without damaging the ship and crew which has already been taken off the ship?  Iran has an extensive missile-defense system at hand...You have to take it back....SAS time.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Back on topic after a leftist decided she wanted to start with personal attacks....

I can't see the UK allowing them to get that tanker back to port in Iran.   They might make a propaganda example out of it like NK did with our frigate back when.

They need to stop it where it is and re take it now.  Iran had vowed a "slap in the UK's face".

Here it is.


----------



## WillPower

Anybody not familiar with the Brit SAS should know they are the UK version of Navy S.E.A.Ls.  We ran into the Aussie version on occasion on patrol in the RVN.  Meticulous, by-the-book.  They never got ambushed....of course they never got anywhere since they moved so slow, but that was a different environment.  In a word, they are treacherous fighters...Iran will rue the day they fucked with the Brits.


----------



## irosie91

OldLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in the one in the OP
Click to expand...


oh  ------well Britain did not BREXIT yet and there IS an embargo on
supplies to Syria-----what sort of excuse would Iran have for stopping
a British ship in the strait of Hormuz?


----------



## XponentialChaos

Following the story now.

Iran has been acting really shitty lately.


----------



## irosie91

XponentialChaos said:


> Following the story now.
> 
> Iran has been acting really shitty lately.



its the Ayatoilets for whom the really jerky idiots out in the sticks voted


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

XponentialChaos said:


> Following the story now.
> Iran has been acting really shitty lately.



I get the feeling they want a conflict.  They've been pushing for it too hard.

Something's sketchy


----------



## irosie91

BasicHumanUnit said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following the story now.
> Iran has been acting really shitty lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the feeling they want a conflict.  They've been pushing for it too hard.
> 
> Something's sketchy
Click to expand...


they want some sort of response -----a little one that will be kinda controversial in
the civilized world------and create polarization amongst US.       What would happen
if the US took an action against Iran because of some shitty little British privately owned tanker?     ---who knows-----there may be a distant relative of Trump in
the company that owns the tanker.   ----or something-----anything     -----a little
thing to cause little quarrels


----------



## XponentialChaos

BasicHumanUnit said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following the story now.
> Iran has been acting really shitty lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the feeling they want a conflict.  They've been pushing for it too hard.
> 
> Something's sketchy
Click to expand...


Yup.


----------



## OldLady

irosie91 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in the one in the OP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh  ------well Britain did not BREXIT yet and there IS an embargo on
> supplies to Syria-----what sort of excuse would Iran have for stopping
> a British ship in the strait of Hormuz?
Click to expand...

There IS an embargo on supplies to Syria?  Why?  Did Iran agree to that?  They aren't part of the EU, are they?  Or are they?  Seems strange if they are.


----------



## irosie91

OldLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> 
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in the one in the OP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh  ------well Britain did not BREXIT yet and there IS an embargo on
> supplies to Syria-----what sort of excuse would Iran have for stopping
> a British ship in the strait of Hormuz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There IS an embargo on supplies to Syria?  Why?  Did Iran agree to that?  They aren't part of the EU, are they?  Or are they?  Seems strange if they are.
Click to expand...


yes---as far as I know-----by the EU.    Iran need not agree.


----------



## Mindful

This tanker.

I believe it to be Swedish owned.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> This tanker.
> 
> I believe it to be Swedish owned.



the one the Iranians took?


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> This tanker.
> 
> I believe it to be Swedish owned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one the Iranians took?
Click to expand...


I was just reading about it.


----------



## OldLady

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> This tanker.
> 
> I believe it to be Swedish owned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one the Iranians took?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just reading about it.
Click to expand...

_British Foreign Secretary Jeremy Hunt said he is concerned by the seizure of two ships by Iranian authorities in the Strait of Hormuz, and the U.K. is attempting to resolve the situation in Tehran and with international partners.

“I’m extremely concerned by the seizure of two naval vessels by Iranian authorities in the Strait of Hormuz,” said Hunt. 
“I will shortly attend a COBR meeting to review what we know and what we can do to swiftly secure the release of the two vessels — a British-flagged vessel and a Liberian-flagged vessel.”


The Iranian Revolutionary Guard earlier said it seized British tanker, Stena Impero, after it failed to follow international maritime regulations. It took the ship it to a coastal area to be turned over to maritime authorities,  according to Iran State TV. 

Reuters reported that a second British-operated tanker had also taken a sharp northerly turn and was heading toward Iran after passing through the Strait of Hormuz into the Gulf. Reuters said the source on the movement of Liberian flagged tanker Mesdar was Refinitiv data. _
British foreign minister 'extremely concerned' by Iran's seizure of two tankers in the Strait of Hormuz

I just hope this doesn't turn into a hostage situation.  Taking two ships sounds like they mean to stir up some trouble.


----------



## g5000

Live updates: Iran says it has captured a British oil tanker - CNN

_The seizure of two ships was clearly a preplanned and coordinated Iranian operation, the US military believes. Both tankers were boarded by IRGC and taken into Iranian waters, about a half hour apart._

I wonder what Iran is hoping to achieve.


----------



## Olde Europe

g5000 said:


> Live updates: Iran says it has captured a British oil tanker - CNN
> 
> _The seizure of two ships was clearly a preplanned and coordinated Iranian operation, the US military believes. Both tankers were boarded by IRGC and taken into Iranian waters, about a half hour apart._
> 
> I wonder what Iran is hoping to achieve.



Getting their own tanker, captured by the Brits, probably at the behest of the Americans, released.  Is that difficult to figure out?

Also, demonstrating that they are no push-over.

Also, demonstrating that the Brits and the Americans still have that darned propensity recklessly to jump to action without considering that those on the receiving end might actually, you know, react to it.  Imperial hybris, that is, this Texas-sized monument to stupidity.


----------



## g5000

Olde Europe said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live updates: Iran says it has captured a British oil tanker - CNN
> 
> _The seizure of two ships was clearly a preplanned and coordinated Iranian operation, the US military believes. Both tankers were boarded by IRGC and taken into Iranian waters, about a half hour apart._
> 
> I wonder what Iran is hoping to achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting their own tanker, captured by the Brits, probably at the behest of the Americans, released.  Is that difficult to figure out?
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## irosie91

g5000 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live updates: Iran says it has captured a British oil tanker - CNN
> 
> _The seizure of two ships was clearly a preplanned and coordinated Iranian operation, the US military believes. Both tankers were boarded by IRGC and taken into Iranian waters, about a half hour apart._
> 
> I wonder what Iran is hoping to achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting their own tanker, captured by the Brits, probably at the behest of the Americans, released.  Is that difficult to figure out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

  <<<<  kings county psychiatric ward for the criminally insane


----------



## WillPower

OldLady said:


> I just hope this doesn't turn into a hostage situation.  Taking two ships sounds like they mean to stir up some trouble.



Of course it's a hostage situation....watch them start hanging the sailors if the EU doesn't start buying oil from them again.  They held our embassy people hostage for two years until Reagan took office...they knew better than to mess with him.  They're spoiling for a fight hoping they can sink one of our carriers and drown 6,000 Americans and they'll take massive punishment to do it.  If they've grabbed a second tanker today, they'll get their wish.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Well, they shot down one of our drones, and yesterday, we downed one of theirs.

Today?  Iran is now taking British tankers hostage.

Wonder how long it is until a battle breaks out?


----------



## TRFjr

*Looks like Iran is making good use of those billions Obama sent them on pallets *


----------



## Pilot1

The British need to send the HMS Kickyourass to the straits.


----------



## irosie91

TRFjr said:


> *Looks like Iran is making good use of those billions Obama sent them on pallets *



speaking of  THOSE FRANKLINS......baby


----------



## WillPower

Confirmed:   they've taken a second Brit-flagged tanker....an hour after the first one.


----------



## irosie91

WillPower said:


> Confirmed:   they've taken a second Brit-flagged tanker....an hour after the first one.



were either of the ships in  THEIR TERRITORIAL WATERS?


----------



## WillPower

irosie91 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed:   they've taken a second Brit-flagged tanker....an hour after the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were either of the ships in  THEIR TERRITORIAL WATERS?
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## otto105

WillPower said:


> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz




trump's on it, he sent out another tweet about Representative Omar.


----------



## WillPower

otto105 said:


> trump's on it, he sent out another tweet about Representative Omar.



Why not?  the Somalis are notorious high-seas pirates...."some people did something"


----------



## irosie91

[


otto105 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trump's on it, he sent out another tweet about Representative Omar.
Click to expand...


thanks for the INSIGHT-------now lets wait for the next round of-------USA IS WAR MONGERS-----ZIONISM DID IT


----------



## g5000

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, they shot down one of our drones, and yesterday, we downed one of theirs.
> 
> Today?  Iran is now taking British tankers hostage.
> 
> Wonder how long it is until a battle breaks out?


I'm watching the crude oil spot price.  It has not moved yet.


----------



## Olde Europe

g5000 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live updates: Iran says it has captured a British oil tanker - CNN
> 
> _The seizure of two ships was clearly a preplanned and coordinated Iranian operation, the US military believes. Both tankers were boarded by IRGC and taken into Iranian waters, about a half hour apart._
> 
> I wonder what Iran is hoping to achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting their own tanker, captured by the Brits, probably at the behest of the Americans, released.  Is that difficult to figure out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Have you been in a coma for a month?


----------



## irosie91

Omar has claimed that the trouble in SOMALIA  is really the result of
USA  intervention in OTHER PEOPLE's BUSINESS


----------



## WillPower

irosie91 said:


> [
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trump's on it, he sent out another tweet about Representative Omar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for the INSIGHT-------now lets wait for the next round of-------USA IS WAR MONGERS-----ZIONISM DID IT
Click to expand...



The second crew and ship will be sent to a different location making extraction twice as difficult.....I wonder what the EU reaction will be since the Brits are exiting the EU...probably nothing.


----------



## g5000

Olde Europe said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live updates: Iran says it has captured a British oil tanker - CNN
> 
> _The seizure of two ships was clearly a preplanned and coordinated Iranian operation, the US military believes. Both tankers were boarded by IRGC and taken into Iranian waters, about a half hour apart._
> 
> I wonder what Iran is hoping to achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting their own tanker, captured by the Brits, probably at the behest of the Americans, released.  Is that difficult to figure out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been in a coma for a month?
Click to expand...

I actually have been in the hospital, yes.

Link?


----------



## irosie91

g5000 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they shot down one of our drones, and yesterday, we downed one of theirs.
> 
> Today?  Iran is now taking British tankers hostage.
> 
> Wonder how long it is until a battle breaks out?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching the crude oil spot price.  It has not moved yet.
Click to expand...


I'm ok    I have a whole unopened gallon can of  WESSON CANOLA


----------



## Intolerant

BasicHumanUnit said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm familiar with tits....what's a "tat" ?
Click to expand...

Saggy tits.


----------



## Mindful

Jeremy Hunt says it's unacceptable.

What's he going to do about it?


----------



## WillPower

Intolerant said:


> Saggy tits.



Not to be confused with "taint".


----------



## g5000

Iran Says It Seized Foreign Tanker, Escalating Regional Tensions

_The Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps of Iran has detained a foreign oil tanker it said had been smuggling fuel, Iranian news media reported on Thursday, days after a United Arab Emirates vessel with the same name disappeared in the Persian Gulf._

<snip>

_The tanker and its nationality were not identified. But an account published by PressTV, an official English-language Iranian website, included a video clip it said had been provided by the Revolutionary Guards showing the vessel’s name on its stern as the Riah. That is the name of the Emirati ship, incommunicado since late Saturday while it had been traveling in the Persian Gulf.

In its statement, the Revolutionary Guards denied Western news accounts that its forces had inexplicably seized a tanker, instead portraying the impoundment as an anti-smuggling operation._


----------



## g5000

Ah.  From two weeks ago, precisely when I was in hospital:  Gibraltar Seizes Syria-Bound Tanker Thought to Be Carrying Iranian Oil

_The British marines and the port authorities in Gibraltar on Thursday detained a supertanker that was carrying crude oil from Iran to Syria, a violation of European Union sanctions against Syria. The seizure of the ship threatened to raise tensions between Iran and the West.

Spain said the vessel had been detained at the request of the United States, and Iran summoned the British ambassador over what a Foreign Ministry spokesman called an “illegal” seizure.

The Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman, Seyed Abbas Mousavi, confirmed on Thursday that the detained ship, the Grace 1, was carrying crude oil from Iran, according to Iran’s official Islamic Republic News Agency.

Although President Trump has imposed sanctions to choke off Iran’s exports of oil and petrochemical products, the British and Gibraltar authorities cited not those sanctions but the European Union ones against sanctions on Syria as the reason for detaining the tanker.
_


----------



## Olde Europe

g5000 said:


> I actually have been in the hospital, yes.
> 
> Link?



Get better soon.

link


----------



## Rocko

g5000 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live updates: Iran says it has captured a British oil tanker - CNN
> 
> _The seizure of two ships was clearly a preplanned and coordinated Iranian operation, the US military believes. Both tankers were boarded by IRGC and taken into Iranian waters, about a half hour apart._
> 
> I wonder what Iran is hoping to achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting their own tanker, captured by the Brits, probably at the behest of the Americans, released.  Is that difficult to figure out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been in a coma for a month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually have been in the hospital, yes.
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Sorry you’ve been in the hospital. Hope you are doing better.


I don’t know what Iran’s strategy is, but they’re setting themselves up for an ass kicking.


----------



## g5000

Olde Europe said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have been in the hospital, yes.
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get better soon.
> 
> link
Click to expand...

Thank you.

It appears  your tit-for-tat theory holds water.


----------



## Bleipriester

martybegan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the UK had a legal reason to do so, and the backing of the rest of the EU.
> 
> Who's backing Iran on this one?
Click to expand...

Nonsense!

Well done, Iran! Show those shitheads that they are not above international law.


----------



## Mindful

Intolerant said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm familiar with tits....what's a "tat" ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saggy tits.
Click to expand...


There's also Twit for Twat.


----------



## Olde Europe

g5000 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It appears  your tit-for-tat theory holds water.



You're welcome.

That goes way, way beyond tit-for-tat.  Apart from getting their own tanker freed, it's the demonstration by the weaker part it cannot be pushed around, and will exact a price in case anyone tries.  That's kind of showing that they don't just possess a deterrent but are fully prepared actually to use it.  That has a variety off effects, ranging from a warning to the U.S. to proving, domestically, they stand up to the mindless bully - incidentally, that's what every population expects from their government, no?


----------



## 2aguy

g5000 said:


> Live updates: Iran says it has captured a British oil tanker - CNN
> 
> _The seizure of two ships was clearly a preplanned and coordinated Iranian operation, the US military believes. Both tankers were boarded by IRGC and taken into Iranian waters, about a half hour apart._
> 
> I wonder what Iran is hoping to achieve.



Well...if Britain still had a navy, and didn't expect the U.S. to bail them out...they might have something to say.......


----------



## 2aguy

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, they shot down one of our drones, and yesterday, we downed one of theirs.
> 
> Today?  Iran is now taking British tankers hostage.
> 
> Wonder how long it is until a battle breaks out?




Notice...they didn't take an American ship hostage........


----------



## 2aguy

g5000 said:


> Live updates: Iran says it has captured a British oil tanker - CNN
> 
> _The seizure of two ships was clearly a preplanned and coordinated Iranian operation, the US military believes. Both tankers were boarded by IRGC and taken into Iranian waters, about a half hour apart._
> 
> I wonder what Iran is hoping to achieve.




In talks with the democrat party, they came up with this strategy to try to get Trump into a war with Iran to aid the democrats winning in 2020......


----------



## ABikerSailor

2aguy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they shot down one of our drones, and yesterday, we downed one of theirs.
> 
> Today?  Iran is now taking British tankers hostage.
> 
> Wonder how long it is until a battle breaks out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice...they didn't take an American ship hostage........
Click to expand...


Not yet, but they might.


----------



## gtopa1

Olde Europe said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> It appears  your tit-for-tat theory holds water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> That goes way, way beyond tit-for-tat.  Apart from getting their own tanker freed, it's the demonstration by the weaker part it cannot be pushed around, and will exact a price in case anyone tries.  That's kind of showing that they don't just possess a deterrent but are fully prepared actually to use it.  That has a variety off effects, ranging from a warning to the U.S. to proving, domestically, they stand up to the mindless bully - incidentally, that's what every population expects from their government, no?
Click to expand...


They're WEAKER, Olde; maybe not a great career move to mess with the Nuclear Armed Poms. Their attempt to get the BP tanker was an amazing show of fly swatting.



Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Olde Europe said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> It appears  your tit-for-tat theory holds water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> That goes way, way beyond tit-for-tat.  Apart from getting their own tanker freed, it's the demonstration by the weaker part it cannot be pushed around, and will exact a price in case anyone tries.  That's kind of showing that they don't just possess a deterrent but are fully prepared actually to use it.  That has a variety off effects, ranging from a warning to the U.S. to proving, domestically, they stand up to the mindless bully - incidentally, that's what every population expects from their government, no?
Click to expand...


No. We expect that from the mad mullahs!!! You are NOT unbiased; anything anti-USA and you're in it!!

Greg


----------



## Penelope

g5000 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live updates: Iran says it has captured a British oil tanker - CNN
> 
> _The seizure of two ships was clearly a preplanned and coordinated Iranian operation, the US military believes. Both tankers were boarded by IRGC and taken into Iranian waters, about a half hour apart._
> 
> I wonder what Iran is hoping to achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting their own tanker, captured by the Brits, probably at the behest of the Americans, released.  Is that difficult to figure out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been in a coma for a month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually have been in the hospital, yes.
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


We have seen it before, its obvious what they are doing.  We have sanctioned them to death, cut the Iran deal up, and are forcing them to make a move.  We are egging them on.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Penelope said:


> We have seen it before, its obvious what they are doing. We have sanctioned them to death, cut the Iran deal up, and are forcing them to make a move. We are egging them on.


Sounds like third grade...._Jimmy made me do it!
_
Your sophisticated grade school logic is so convincing and reasonable.


----------



## Penelope

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have seen it before, its obvious what they are doing. We have sanctioned them to death, cut the Iran deal up, and are forcing them to make a move. We are egging them on.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like third grade...._Jimmy made me do it!
> _
> Your sophisticated grade school logic is so convincing and reasonable.
Click to expand...


Seen it many times.  I suggest you are much younger than I am and do not know how the USA military works or Israel for that matter.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Brits can call the UN and file a complaint. Iran will be terrified.


----------



## theHawk

g5000 said:


> Live updates: Iran says it has captured a British oil tanker - CNN
> 
> _The seizure of two ships was clearly a preplanned and coordinated Iranian operation, the US military believes. Both tankers were boarded by IRGC and taken into Iranian waters, about a half hour apart._
> 
> I wonder what Iran is hoping to achieve.



They are hoping Dems will impeach President Trump.  His sanctions are hurting them.  They want another Obama who flies pallets of cash to them.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the UK had a legal reason to do so, and the backing of the rest of the EU.
> 
> Who's backing Iran on this one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> Well done, Iran! Show those shitheads that they are not above international law.
Click to expand...

So the EU is violating international law?


----------



## Weatherman2020

otto105 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trump's on it, he sent out another tweet about Representative Omar.
Click to expand...

Going to send Omar to Tehran.


----------



## BWK

g5000 said:


> Live updates: Iran says it has captured a British oil tanker - CNN
> 
> _The seizure of two ships was clearly a preplanned and coordinated Iranian operation, the US military believes. Both tankers were boarded by IRGC and taken into Iranian waters, about a half hour apart._
> 
> I wonder what Iran is hoping to achieve.


What happened to the Iran deal that was working? Now that Trump scrapped the deal, he gets to provoke iran into war to get the rest of the oil. Which has been Trump's plan the whole time. I wonder how many US service people will die this time at the feet of Oligarch's and their thickening wallets?


----------



## tycho1572

g5000 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live updates: Iran says it has captured a British oil tanker - CNN
> 
> _The seizure of two ships was clearly a preplanned and coordinated Iranian operation, the US military believes. Both tankers were boarded by IRGC and taken into Iranian waters, about a half hour apart._
> 
> I wonder what Iran is hoping to achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting their own tanker, captured by the Brits, probably at the behest of the Americans, released.  Is that difficult to figure out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been in a coma for a month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually have been in the hospital, yes.
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Wait... are you the idiot I was called to watch last week? The idiot who threatened some nurses after being brought in by the cops?


----------



## lennypartiv

martybegan said:


> Act of War.



Exactly.  Good thing we have a president with balls who is not afraid of war.


----------



## lennypartiv

irosie91 said:


> oh----you are a 'war monger'  too



Better than being a liberal peacenik.

This will be good for America.  It gives us a chance to test our newest weaponry in a real war situation.  It will also be great for the economy since US arms manufacturers will be busy replacing the bombs that get dropped and the missiles that get launched.


----------



## Olde Europe

lennypartiv said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Good thing we have a president with balls who is not afraid of war.
Click to expand...


Yep, "balls".  In, out, six months tops, and it'll cost a pittance - actually, Saudi Arabia and Mexico will pay, and Trump will make a profit!

All the world's stupid, unite!  It's been such fun the last time it's been tried!


----------



## pismoe

Olde Europe said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Good thing we have a president with balls who is not afraid of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, "balls".  In, out, six months tops, and it'll cost a pittance - actually, Saudi Arabia and Mexico will pay, and Trump will make a profit!
> 
> All the world's stupid, unite!  It's been such fun the last time it's been tried!
Click to expand...

------------------------------------   depends on which war you refer to but none of the wars other than the 'revolutionay war and the 'civil war ' and the war of 1812 affected the USA .    Course , youse guys might want to get gas masks , hard hats and some BANDAGES OldEuro .  -------   oh and don't forget the extra ammo  for yer personal guns Old Euro .


----------



## Bleipriester

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the UK had a legal reason to do so, and the backing of the rest of the EU.
> 
> Who's backing Iran on this one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> Well done, Iran! Show those shitheads that they are not above international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the EU is violating international law?
Click to expand...

The EU pretends to be international law. They have no right to ban Iranian-Syrian trade. And Iran says the tanker was not heading to Syria. The fuel crisis in Syria is going on, it is the citizens who feel the shortages.


----------



## Bleipriester

News:
One of the two seized British tankers, the Mesdar, is underway again. The Stena Impero is still in Iranian custody.


----------



## WillPower

Bleipriester said:


> The EU pretends to be international law. They have no right to ban Iranian-Syrian trade. And Iran says the tanker was not heading to Syria. The fuel crisis in Syria is going on, it is the citizens who feel the shortages.



The Iranian tanker in question traveled around the Cape of Africa and back up to Gibraltar where it was seized.  You don't make a voyage like that if you're doing legal business.  The EU sanctions aren't law...policy to protest Iran's spreading terrorism throughout the ME and the world.  We have now cut off 95% of Iranian oil sales....any Iranian oil found in transit is now considered contraband and seized.  Tough shit for the Syrians...they should have fought harder to oust Assad.  Iran doesn't get to nuke Israel...that probably saddens you, eh?


----------



## WillPower

Bleipriester said:


> Nonsense!
> 
> Well done, Iran! Show those shitheads that they are not above international law.



So why are you mouthing off on a message board instead of manning an Iranian pirate boat....Yella?


----------



## Mindful

Olde Europe said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Good thing we have a president with balls who is not afraid of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, "balls".  In, out, six months tops, and it'll cost a pittance - actually, Saudi Arabia and Mexico will pay, and Trump will make a profit!
> 
> All the world's stupid, unite!  It's been such fun the last time it's been tried!
Click to expand...


We could always try appeasement.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> 
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the UK had a legal reason to do so, and the backing of the rest of the EU.
> 
> Who's backing Iran on this one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> Well done, Iran! Show those shitheads that they are not above international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the EU is violating international law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU pretends to be international law. They have no right to ban Iranian-Syrian trade. And Iran says the tanker was not heading to Syria. The fuel crisis in Syria is going on, it is the citizens who feel the shortages.
Click to expand...


Where was it heading to?


----------



## Mindful

The British sending out mixed messages. On the one hand, sabre rattling: there will be serious consequences. On the other: they want a diplomatic solution.

Robust consequences.  lol.

Make up your mind.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the UK had a legal reason to do so, and the backing of the rest of the EU.
> 
> Who's backing Iran on this one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> Well done, Iran! Show those shitheads that they are not above international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the EU is violating international law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU pretends to be international law. They have no right to ban Iranian-Syrian trade. And Iran says the tanker was not heading to Syria. The fuel crisis in Syria is going on, it is the citizens who feel the shortages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was it heading to?
Click to expand...


----------



## Polishprince

WillPower said:


> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz





I think what is really notable here about this story is that the UK is a signatory to the Obama-Iran deal and has not renounced it.

The event shows President Trump was absolutely on target correct in his decision for America's withdrawal.  The pact provides absolutely zero protection and zero goodwill from the Islamonazi goons who are reigning terror in the senior member of the Axis of Evil.


----------



## OldLady

Polishprince said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think what is really notable here about this story is that the UK is a signatory to the Obama-Iran deal and has not renounced it.
> 
> The event shows President Trump was absolutely on target correct in his decision for America's withdrawal.  The pact provides absolutely zero protection and zero goodwill from the Islamonazi goons who are reigning terror in the senior member of the Axis of Evil.
Click to expand...

The nuclear deal wasn't an agreement about good behavior.  It was specifically about limiting nuclear capability.  It is the Republicans who determined that it should also extend to insisting Iran behave like a Boy Scout.


----------



## Mindful

Yet, while Iran shows no sign of scaling down its aggressive stance towards the US and its allies in the region, Europe continues to cling to the wreckage of the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA), to give the nuclear deal its proper name, in the misguided belief that the deal remains the best means of preventing Iran from developing nuclear weapons.

The determination of the Europeans to stick with the nuclear deal at all costs was very much in evidence earlier this week during a meeting of European Union foreign ministers in Brussels at which they came up with the decidedly bogus notion that Iran's breaches of the 2015 nuclear deal were not significant and therefore did not require the Europeans to withdraw from the JCPOA.

Europe's insistence on sticking with the nuclear deal, and its refusal to support Washington's attempts to provide naval protection for international shipping through the Strait of Hormuz, could ultimately prove self-defeating.

Europe is far more dependent on energy supplies from the Gulf than the US, and any further attempts by Iran to disrupt oil and gas supplies from the Gulf would have catastrophic consequences for Europe's economy.

Time for Europe to Get Over The "Worst Deal Ever"


----------



## martybegan

OldLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> 
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in the one in the OP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh  ------well Britain did not BREXIT yet and there IS an embargo on
> supplies to Syria-----what sort of excuse would Iran have for stopping
> a British ship in the strait of Hormuz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There IS an embargo on supplies to Syria?  Why?  Did Iran agree to that?  They aren't part of the EU, are they?  Or are they?  Seems strange if they are.
Click to expand...


They don't have to agree to it. It's a fait accompli. If they try to break it, their ships get seized.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Yet, while Iran shows no sign of scaling down its aggressive stance towards the US and its allies in the region, Europe continues to cling to the wreckage of the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA), to give the nuclear deal its proper name, in the misguided belief that the deal remains the best means of preventing Iran from developing nuclear weapons.
> 
> The determination of the Europeans to stick with the nuclear deal at all costs was very much in evidence earlier this week during a meeting of European Union foreign ministers in Brussels at which they came up with the decidedly bogus notion that Iran's breaches of the 2015 nuclear deal were not significant and therefore did not require the Europeans to withdraw from the JCPOA.
> 
> Europe's insistence on sticking with the nuclear deal, and its refusal to support Washington's attempts to provide naval protection for international shipping through the Strait of Hormuz, could ultimately prove self-defeating.
> 
> Europe is far more dependent on energy supplies from the Gulf than the US, and any further attempts by Iran to disrupt oil and gas supplies from the Gulf would have catastrophic consequences for Europe's economy.
> 
> Time for Europe to Get Over The "Worst Deal Ever"


It is as if you just want them to make nukes.
The deal does not only include good will but massive monitoring of Iranian facilities.
And there is a new Iranian proposal to send US inspectors for the lifting of sanctions in return.


----------



## martybegan

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the UK had a legal reason to do so, and the backing of the rest of the EU.
> 
> Who's backing Iran on this one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> Well done, Iran! Show those shitheads that they are not above international law.
Click to expand...


Fuck off you terror apologist twat-waddle.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, while Iran shows no sign of scaling down its aggressive stance towards the US and its allies in the region, Europe continues to cling to the wreckage of the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA), to give the nuclear deal its proper name, in the misguided belief that the deal remains the best means of preventing Iran from developing nuclear weapons.
> 
> The determination of the Europeans to stick with the nuclear deal at all costs was very much in evidence earlier this week during a meeting of European Union foreign ministers in Brussels at which they came up with the decidedly bogus notion that Iran's breaches of the 2015 nuclear deal were not significant and therefore did not require the Europeans to withdraw from the JCPOA.
> 
> Europe's insistence on sticking with the nuclear deal, and its refusal to support Washington's attempts to provide naval protection for international shipping through the Strait of Hormuz, could ultimately prove self-defeating.
> 
> Europe is far more dependent on energy supplies from the Gulf than the US, and any further attempts by Iran to disrupt oil and gas supplies from the Gulf would have catastrophic consequences for Europe's economy.
> 
> Time for Europe to Get Over The "Worst Deal Ever"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is as if you just want them to make nukes.
> The deal does not only include good will but massive monitoring of Iranian facilities.
> And there is a new Iranian proposal to send US inspectors for the lifting of sanctions in return.
Click to expand...


Sentence 1. Utter twaddle.


----------



## martybegan

lennypartiv said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Good thing we have a president with balls who is not afraid of war.
Click to expand...


Our play would be to back up whatever the Brits want to do. Hopefully the EU also joins in.


----------



## Bleipriester

martybegan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the UK had a legal reason to do so, and the backing of the rest of the EU.
> 
> Who's backing Iran on this one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> Well done, Iran! Show those shitheads that they are not above international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off you terror apologist twat-waddle.
Click to expand...

Fucking European paper tigers only dare to hit those on the US black list. No own initiative. Fuck them.
By the way, Iran plays a major role in fighting terrorism.


----------



## martybegan

Olde Europe said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Good thing we have a president with balls who is not afraid of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, "balls".  In, out, six months tops, and it'll cost a pittance - actually, Saudi Arabia and Mexico will pay, and Trump will make a profit!
> 
> All the world's stupid, unite!  It's been such fun the last time it's been tried!
Click to expand...


So Iran should be allowed to get away with a blatant violation of international law?


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, while Iran shows no sign of scaling down its aggressive stance towards the US and its allies in the region, Europe continues to cling to the wreckage of the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA), to give the nuclear deal its proper name, in the misguided belief that the deal remains the best means of preventing Iran from developing nuclear weapons.
> 
> The determination of the Europeans to stick with the nuclear deal at all costs was very much in evidence earlier this week during a meeting of European Union foreign ministers in Brussels at which they came up with the decidedly bogus notion that Iran's breaches of the 2015 nuclear deal were not significant and therefore did not require the Europeans to withdraw from the JCPOA.
> 
> Europe's insistence on sticking with the nuclear deal, and its refusal to support Washington's attempts to provide naval protection for international shipping through the Strait of Hormuz, could ultimately prove self-defeating.
> 
> Europe is far more dependent on energy supplies from the Gulf than the US, and any further attempts by Iran to disrupt oil and gas supplies from the Gulf would have catastrophic consequences for Europe's economy.
> 
> Time for Europe to Get Over The "Worst Deal Ever"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is as if you just want them to make nukes.
> The deal does not only include good will but massive monitoring of Iranian facilities.
> And there is a new Iranian proposal to send US inspectors for the lifting of sanctions in return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sentence 1. Utter twaddle.
Click to expand...

Your regime just wants to create tensions. That´s world arson.


----------



## Bleipriester

martybegan said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Good thing we have a president with balls who is not afraid of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, "balls".  In, out, six months tops, and it'll cost a pittance - actually, Saudi Arabia and Mexico will pay, and Trump will make a profit!
> 
> All the world's stupid, unite!  It's been such fun the last time it's been tried!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Iran should be allowed to get away with a blatant violation of international law?
Click to expand...

UK regime must release the Iranian tanker, hypocrites.


----------



## martybegan

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> 
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the UK had a legal reason to do so, and the backing of the rest of the EU.
> 
> Who's backing Iran on this one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> Well done, Iran! Show those shitheads that they are not above international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the EU is violating international law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU pretends to be international law. They have no right to ban Iranian-Syrian trade. And Iran says the tanker was not heading to Syria. The fuel crisis in Syria is going on, it is the citizens who feel the shortages.
Click to expand...


Wow, talk about covering all bases, Syria is short fuel, but the tanker wasn't going there, but if it was it was for humanitarian purposes, and the BRITISH DID IT FIIIRRRST!

The EU have every right to do so, and Iran has every right to try and violate it. However they must suffer the consequences as their "excuse" is 100% bullshit, and its proven by them using the Revlolutionary Guards, and not their regular navy, so they have a built in excuse.

Also, FOAD you terror butt fucking horses' ass.


----------



## Mindful

martybegan said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Good thing we have a president with balls who is not afraid of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our play would be to back up whatever the Brits want to do. Hopefully the EU also joins in.
Click to expand...


The EU is placating Iran by softening the sanctions.

And I believe the British were carrying out an EU shipping route requirement by seizing the ship near Gibralter.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Good thing we have a president with balls who is not afraid of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, "balls".  In, out, six months tops, and it'll cost a pittance - actually, Saudi Arabia and Mexico will pay, and Trump will make a profit!
> 
> All the world's stupid, unite!  It's been such fun the last time it's been tried!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Iran should be allowed to get away with a blatant violation of international law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UK regime must release the Iranian tanker, hypocrites.
Click to expand...


UK is not a regime. Choose your words.


----------



## martybegan

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> 
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the UK had a legal reason to do so, and the backing of the rest of the EU.
> 
> Who's backing Iran on this one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> Well done, Iran! Show those shitheads that they are not above international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off you terror apologist twat-waddle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking European paper tigers only dare to hit those on the US black list. No own initiative. Fuck them.
> By the way, Iran plays a major role in fighting terrorism.
Click to expand...


Wow, what a load of unbelievable bullshit. 

I hope you are getting paid for shilling like this.


----------



## martybegan

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Good thing we have a president with balls who is not afraid of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, "balls".  In, out, six months tops, and it'll cost a pittance - actually, Saudi Arabia and Mexico will pay, and Trump will make a profit!
> 
> All the world's stupid, unite!  It's been such fun the last time it's been tried!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Iran should be allowed to get away with a blatant violation of international law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UK regime must release the Iranian tanker, hypocrites.
Click to expand...


Nope.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, while Iran shows no sign of scaling down its aggressive stance towards the US and its allies in the region, Europe continues to cling to the wreckage of the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA), to give the nuclear deal its proper name, in the misguided belief that the deal remains the best means of preventing Iran from developing nuclear weapons.
> 
> The determination of the Europeans to stick with the nuclear deal at all costs was very much in evidence earlier this week during a meeting of European Union foreign ministers in Brussels at which they came up with the decidedly bogus notion that Iran's breaches of the 2015 nuclear deal were not significant and therefore did not require the Europeans to withdraw from the JCPOA.
> 
> Europe's insistence on sticking with the nuclear deal, and its refusal to support Washington's attempts to provide naval protection for international shipping through the Strait of Hormuz, could ultimately prove self-defeating.
> 
> Europe is far more dependent on energy supplies from the Gulf than the US, and any further attempts by Iran to disrupt oil and gas supplies from the Gulf would have catastrophic consequences for Europe's economy.
> 
> Time for Europe to Get Over The "Worst Deal Ever"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is as if you just want them to make nukes.
> The deal does not only include good will but massive monitoring of Iranian facilities.
> And there is a new Iranian proposal to send US inspectors for the lifting of sanctions in return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sentence 1. Utter twaddle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your regime just wants to create tensions. That´s world arson.
Click to expand...


Rubbish.

You could always relocate to Iran.


----------



## Bleipriester

martybegan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the UK had a legal reason to do so, and the backing of the rest of the EU.
> 
> Who's backing Iran on this one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> Well done, Iran! Show those shitheads that they are not above international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the EU is violating international law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU pretends to be international law. They have no right to ban Iranian-Syrian trade. And Iran says the tanker was not heading to Syria. The fuel crisis in Syria is going on, it is the citizens who feel the shortages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, talk about covering all bases, Syria is short fuel, but the tanker wasn't going there, but if it was it was for humanitarian purposes, and the BRITISH DID IT FIIIRRRST!
> 
> The EU have every right to do so, and Iran has every right to try and violate it. However they must suffer the consequences as their "excuse" is 100% bullshit, and its proven by them using the Revlolutionary Guards, and not their regular navy, so they have a built in excuse.
> 
> Also, FOAD you terror butt fucking horses' ass.
Click to expand...

According to Iran, the Stena Impero traveled on the wrong side of the Strait (international agreement), turned off its position signals, rammed an Iranian fisher boat and then ignored their emergency call.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the UK had a legal reason to do so, and the backing of the rest of the EU.
> 
> Who's backing Iran on this one?
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> Well done, Iran! Show those shitheads that they are not above international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the EU is violating international law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU pretends to be international law. They have no right to ban Iranian-Syrian trade. And Iran says the tanker was not heading to Syria. The fuel crisis in Syria is going on, it is the citizens who feel the shortages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, talk about covering all bases, Syria is short fuel, but the tanker wasn't going there, but if it was it was for humanitarian purposes, and the BRITISH DID IT FIIIRRRST!
> 
> The EU have every right to do so, and Iran has every right to try and violate it. However they must suffer the consequences as their "excuse" is 100% bullshit, and its proven by them using the Revlolutionary Guards, and not their regular navy, so they have a built in excuse.
> 
> Also, FOAD you terror butt fucking horses' ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to Iran, the Stena Impero traveled on the wrong side of the Strait (international agreement), turned off its position signals, rammed an Iranian fisher boat and then ignored their emergency call.
Click to expand...


You believe everything the Iranians say, and not the Euros?


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, while Iran shows no sign of scaling down its aggressive stance towards the US and its allies in the region, Europe continues to cling to the wreckage of the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA), to give the nuclear deal its proper name, in the misguided belief that the deal remains the best means of preventing Iran from developing nuclear weapons.
> 
> The determination of the Europeans to stick with the nuclear deal at all costs was very much in evidence earlier this week during a meeting of European Union foreign ministers in Brussels at which they came up with the decidedly bogus notion that Iran's breaches of the 2015 nuclear deal were not significant and therefore did not require the Europeans to withdraw from the JCPOA.
> 
> Europe's insistence on sticking with the nuclear deal, and its refusal to support Washington's attempts to provide naval protection for international shipping through the Strait of Hormuz, could ultimately prove self-defeating.
> 
> Europe is far more dependent on energy supplies from the Gulf than the US, and any further attempts by Iran to disrupt oil and gas supplies from the Gulf would have catastrophic consequences for Europe's economy.
> 
> Time for Europe to Get Over The "Worst Deal Ever"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is as if you just want them to make nukes.
> The deal does not only include good will but massive monitoring of Iranian facilities.
> And there is a new Iranian proposal to send US inspectors for the lifting of sanctions in return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sentence 1. Utter twaddle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your regime just wants to create tensions. That´s world arson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> You could always relocate to Iran.
Click to expand...

The deal is good for the German economy. I mean, it was. Phrump tries to hamper everybody, that´s his way of MAGA.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, while Iran shows no sign of scaling down its aggressive stance towards the US and its allies in the region, Europe continues to cling to the wreckage of the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA), to give the nuclear deal its proper name, in the misguided belief that the deal remains the best means of preventing Iran from developing nuclear weapons.
> 
> The determination of the Europeans to stick with the nuclear deal at all costs was very much in evidence earlier this week during a meeting of European Union foreign ministers in Brussels at which they came up with the decidedly bogus notion that Iran's breaches of the 2015 nuclear deal were not significant and therefore did not require the Europeans to withdraw from the JCPOA.
> 
> Europe's insistence on sticking with the nuclear deal, and its refusal to support Washington's attempts to provide naval protection for international shipping through the Strait of Hormuz, could ultimately prove self-defeating.
> 
> Europe is far more dependent on energy supplies from the Gulf than the US, and any further attempts by Iran to disrupt oil and gas supplies from the Gulf would have catastrophic consequences for Europe's economy.
> 
> Time for Europe to Get Over The "Worst Deal Ever"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is as if you just want them to make nukes.
> The deal does not only include good will but massive monitoring of Iranian facilities.
> And there is a new Iranian proposal to send US inspectors for the lifting of sanctions in return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sentence 1. Utter twaddle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your regime just wants to create tensions. That´s world arson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> You could always relocate to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The deal is good for the German economy. I mean, it was. Phrump tries to hamper everybody, that´s his way of MAGA.
Click to expand...


You think he had it in for the Germans?


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> Well done, Iran! Show those shitheads that they are not above international law.
> 
> 
> 
> So the EU is violating international law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU pretends to be international law. They have no right to ban Iranian-Syrian trade. And Iran says the tanker was not heading to Syria. The fuel crisis in Syria is going on, it is the citizens who feel the shortages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, talk about covering all bases, Syria is short fuel, but the tanker wasn't going there, but if it was it was for humanitarian purposes, and the BRITISH DID IT FIIIRRRST!
> 
> The EU have every right to do so, and Iran has every right to try and violate it. However they must suffer the consequences as their "excuse" is 100% bullshit, and its proven by them using the Revlolutionary Guards, and not their regular navy, so they have a built in excuse.
> 
> Also, FOAD you terror butt fucking horses' ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to Iran, the Stena Impero traveled on the wrong side of the Strait (international agreement), turned off its position signals, rammed an Iranian fisher boat and then ignored their emergency call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe everything the Iranians say, and not the Euros?
Click to expand...

I have no evidence for any claims made on either side. But after all, it was the Brits who stole an oil tanker.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the EU is violating international law?
> 
> 
> 
> The EU pretends to be international law. They have no right to ban Iranian-Syrian trade. And Iran says the tanker was not heading to Syria. The fuel crisis in Syria is going on, it is the citizens who feel the shortages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, talk about covering all bases, Syria is short fuel, but the tanker wasn't going there, but if it was it was for humanitarian purposes, and the BRITISH DID IT FIIIRRRST!
> 
> The EU have every right to do so, and Iran has every right to try and violate it. However they must suffer the consequences as their "excuse" is 100% bullshit, and its proven by them using the Revlolutionary Guards, and not their regular navy, so they have a built in excuse.
> 
> Also, FOAD you terror butt fucking horses' ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to Iran, the Stena Impero traveled on the wrong side of the Strait (international agreement), turned off its position signals, rammed an Iranian fisher boat and then ignored their emergency call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe everything the Iranians say, and not the Euros?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no evidence for any claims made on either side. But after all, it was the Brits who stole an oil tanker.
Click to expand...


I'm done with your nonsense.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is as if you just want them to make nukes.
> The deal does not only include good will but massive monitoring of Iranian facilities.
> And there is a new Iranian proposal to send US inspectors for the lifting of sanctions in return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentence 1. Utter twaddle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your regime just wants to create tensions. That´s world arson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> You could always relocate to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The deal is good for the German economy. I mean, it was. Phrump tries to hamper everybody, that´s his way of MAGA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think he had it in for the Germans?
Click to expand...

Why do you try to force us to cancel that pipe line?


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EU pretends to be international law. They have no right to ban Iranian-Syrian trade. And Iran says the tanker was not heading to Syria. The fuel crisis in Syria is going on, it is the citizens who feel the shortages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, talk about covering all bases, Syria is short fuel, but the tanker wasn't going there, but if it was it was for humanitarian purposes, and the BRITISH DID IT FIIIRRRST!
> 
> The EU have every right to do so, and Iran has every right to try and violate it. However they must suffer the consequences as their "excuse" is 100% bullshit, and its proven by them using the Revlolutionary Guards, and not their regular navy, so they have a built in excuse.
> 
> Also, FOAD you terror butt fucking horses' ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to Iran, the Stena Impero traveled on the wrong side of the Strait (international agreement), turned off its position signals, rammed an Iranian fisher boat and then ignored their emergency call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe everything the Iranians say, and not the Euros?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no evidence for any claims made on either side. But after all, it was the Brits who stole an oil tanker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm done with your nonsense.
Click to expand...

So it is a lie?


----------



## Bleipriester

martybegan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Good thing we have a president with balls who is not afraid of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, "balls".  In, out, six months tops, and it'll cost a pittance - actually, Saudi Arabia and Mexico will pay, and Trump will make a profit!
> 
> All the world's stupid, unite!  It's been such fun the last time it's been tried!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Iran should be allowed to get away with a blatant violation of international law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UK regime must release the Iranian tanker, hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...

Then deal with the consequences. The Strait of Hormuz could become a dangerous place for the "international law is mine gangsters".


----------



## Bleipriester

martybegan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK seized one of Iran's a couple weeks ago for violations. It's tit for tat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the UK had a legal reason to do so, and the backing of the rest of the EU.
> 
> Who's backing Iran on this one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> Well done, Iran! Show those shitheads that they are not above international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off you terror apologist twat-waddle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking European paper tigers only dare to hit those on the US black list. No own initiative. Fuck them.
> By the way, Iran plays a major role in fighting terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, what a load of unbelievable bullshit.
> 
> I hope you are getting paid for shilling like this.
Click to expand...

Not having to fear Islamist bomb attacks in my country is pay enough.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the UK had a legal reason to do so, and the backing of the rest of the EU.
> 
> Who's backing Iran on this one?
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> Well done, Iran! Show those shitheads that they are not above international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off you terror apologist twat-waddle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking European paper tigers only dare to hit those on the US black list. No own initiative. Fuck them.
> By the way, Iran plays a major role in fighting terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, what a load of unbelievable bullshit.
> 
> I hope you are getting paid for shilling like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not having to fear Islamist bomb attacks in my country is pay enough.
Click to expand...


And what country might that be?

Because I live in 'fortress Europe".


----------



## martybegan

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the UK had a legal reason to do so, and the backing of the rest of the EU.
> 
> Who's backing Iran on this one?
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> Well done, Iran! Show those shitheads that they are not above international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the EU is violating international law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU pretends to be international law. They have no right to ban Iranian-Syrian trade. And Iran says the tanker was not heading to Syria. The fuel crisis in Syria is going on, it is the citizens who feel the shortages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, talk about covering all bases, Syria is short fuel, but the tanker wasn't going there, but if it was it was for humanitarian purposes, and the BRITISH DID IT FIIIRRRST!
> 
> The EU have every right to do so, and Iran has every right to try and violate it. However they must suffer the consequences as their "excuse" is 100% bullshit, and its proven by them using the Revlolutionary Guards, and not their regular navy, so they have a built in excuse.
> 
> Also, FOAD you terror butt fucking horses' ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to Iran, the Stena Impero traveled on the wrong side of the Strait (international agreement), turned off its position signals, rammed an Iranian fisher boat and then ignored their emergency call.
Click to expand...


And of course you believe them you cheap, terror loving dime store hack.


----------



## martybegan

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EU pretends to be international law. They have no right to ban Iranian-Syrian trade. And Iran says the tanker was not heading to Syria. The fuel crisis in Syria is going on, it is the citizens who feel the shortages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, talk about covering all bases, Syria is short fuel, but the tanker wasn't going there, but if it was it was for humanitarian purposes, and the BRITISH DID IT FIIIRRRST!
> 
> The EU have every right to do so, and Iran has every right to try and violate it. However they must suffer the consequences as their "excuse" is 100% bullshit, and its proven by them using the Revlolutionary Guards, and not their regular navy, so they have a built in excuse.
> 
> Also, FOAD you terror butt fucking horses' ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to Iran, the Stena Impero traveled on the wrong side of the Strait (international agreement), turned off its position signals, rammed an Iranian fisher boat and then ignored their emergency call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe everything the Iranians say, and not the Euros?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no evidence for any claims made on either side. But after all, it was the Brits who stole an oil tanker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm done with your nonsense.
Click to expand...


He's a terrorist dictator loving moron.


----------



## martybegan

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Good thing we have a president with balls who is not afraid of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, "balls".  In, out, six months tops, and it'll cost a pittance - actually, Saudi Arabia and Mexico will pay, and Trump will make a profit!
> 
> All the world's stupid, unite!  It's been such fun the last time it's been tried!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Iran should be allowed to get away with a blatant violation of international law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UK regime must release the Iranian tanker, hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then deal with the consequences. The Strait of Hormuz could become a dangerous place for the "international law is mine gangsters".
Click to expand...


The consequences is the Iranian navy being turned into reefs.


----------



## martybegan

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the UK had a legal reason to do so, and the backing of the rest of the EU.
> 
> Who's backing Iran on this one?
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> Well done, Iran! Show those shitheads that they are not above international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off you terror apologist twat-waddle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking European paper tigers only dare to hit those on the US black list. No own initiative. Fuck them.
> By the way, Iran plays a major role in fighting terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, what a load of unbelievable bullshit.
> 
> I hope you are getting paid for shilling like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not having to fear Islamist bomb attacks in my country is pay enough.
Click to expand...


So it's cowardice that drives you. figures.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> Well done, Iran! Show those shitheads that they are not above international law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off you terror apologist twat-waddle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking European paper tigers only dare to hit those on the US black list. No own initiative. Fuck them.
> By the way, Iran plays a major role in fighting terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, what a load of unbelievable bullshit.
> 
> I hope you are getting paid for shilling like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not having to fear Islamist bomb attacks in my country is pay enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what country might that be?
> 
> Because I live in 'fortress Europe".
Click to expand...

Forgot already?


----------



## Olde Europe

martybegan said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, "balls".  In, out, six months tops, and it'll cost a pittance - actually, Saudi Arabia and Mexico will pay, and Trump will make a profit!
> 
> All the world's stupid, unite!  It's been such fun the last time it's been tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Iran should be allowed to get away with a blatant violation of international law?
Click to expand...


So, now, all of a sudden, you are concerned with violations of international law?  Like, as the U.S. blatantly does by violating the provisions of the JCPOA?

When I said, "All the world's stupid, unite!", did you think it should be taken at face value?


----------



## Mindful

Olde Europe said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, "balls".  In, out, six months tops, and it'll cost a pittance - actually, Saudi Arabia and Mexico will pay, and Trump will make a profit!
> 
> All the world's stupid, unite!  It's been such fun the last time it's been tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Iran should be allowed to get away with a blatant violation of international law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, now, all of a sudden, you are concerned with violations of international law?  Like, as the U.S. blatantly does by violating the provisions of the JCPOA?
> 
> When I said, "All the world's stupid, unite!", did you think it should be taken at face value?
Click to expand...


Another relentless America hater.


----------



## Polishprince

Olde Europe said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, "balls".  In, out, six months tops, and it'll cost a pittance - actually, Saudi Arabia and Mexico will pay, and Trump will make a profit!
> 
> All the world's stupid, unite!  It's been such fun the last time it's been tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Iran should be allowed to get away with a blatant violation of international law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, now, all of a sudden, you are concerned with violations of international law?  Like, as the U.S. blatantly does by violating the provisions of the JCPOA?
> 
> When I said, "All the world's stupid, unite!", did you think it should be taken at face value?
Click to expand...



I'm not so concerned about violations of "international law", I'm more concerned about regimes like Iran, the Senior Member of the Axis of Evil, trying to disrupt international trade.    

If someone does that, whether they are in the Persian Gulf or the Shores of Tripoli, it isn't going to be tolerated.


----------



## Polishprince

The crazy thing here is that if the Iranian Mullahs were to wake up and smell the coffee and start playing ball with the Trumpster, the Left would turn on Iran in a flash.

Instead of kissing up to the ayatollah, they'd be calling for his head on a platter if Khamenei showed up for a meeting with President Trump in a business suit and renounced Islamonazism and start working on a deal to develop Iran with new resorts and hotels.  

Really, the only motivating factor for our leftard friends is their hatred of Donald J. Trump.


----------



## WillPower

Bleipriester said:


> It is as if you just want them to make nukes.
> The deal does not only include good will but massive monitoring of Iranian facilities.
> And there is a new Iranian proposal to send US inspectors for the lifting of sanctions in return.



Liar.  They wouldn't allow inspection of any military bases where the enrichment has never stopped.  They also weren't required to end their missile projects which they were doing while waiting for the agreement to end and they could build an atomic warhead to strike Israel....it would only take one to destroy the Jewish state if it hit Tel Aviv.  

There is also no "new" proposal...they won't speak to us.  This will end in the destruction of Iran when their own people could have overthrown the pervert mullahs in 2009 while our muslime fairy president did nothing to help them...this is all on Obama and his puppet moron, John F. Kerry/Heinz.


----------



## beautress

Polishprince said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, "balls".  In, out, six months tops, and it'll cost a pittance - actually, Saudi Arabia and Mexico will pay, and Trump will make a profit!
> 
> All the world's stupid, unite!  It's been such fun the last time it's been tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Iran should be allowed to get away with a blatant violation of international law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, now, all of a sudden, you are concerned with violations of international law?  Like, as the U.S. blatantly does by violating the provisions of the JCPOA?
> 
> When I said, "All the world's stupid, unite!", did you think it should be taken at face value?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so concerned about violations of "international law", I'm more concerned about regimes like Iran, the Senior Member of the Axis of Evil, trying to disrupt international trade.
> 
> If someone does that, whether they are in the Persian Gulf or the Shores of Tripoli, it isn't going to be tolerated.
Click to expand...

Iran is greed-driven and blames Allah for what they themselves are doing. Their murder-inspired retributive acts to both internal and extraneous shows their jihad for what it is--cover for greed for other people's possessions and ruination. Why aren't they satisfied with being one of the richest oil sources in the world? Answer: what they have is never enough, which inspires greed-driven acts of war.


----------



## Mindful

beautress said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, "balls".  In, out, six months tops, and it'll cost a pittance - actually, Saudi Arabia and Mexico will pay, and Trump will make a profit!
> 
> All the world's stupid, unite!  It's been such fun the last time it's been tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Iran should be allowed to get away with a blatant violation of international law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, now, all of a sudden, you are concerned with violations of international law?  Like, as the U.S. blatantly does by violating the provisions of the JCPOA?
> 
> When I said, "All the world's stupid, unite!", did you think it should be taken at face value?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so concerned about violations of "international law", I'm more concerned about regimes like Iran, the Senior Member of the Axis of Evil, trying to disrupt international trade.
> 
> If someone does that, whether they are in the Persian Gulf or the Shores of Tripoli, it isn't going to be tolerated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran is greed-driven and blames Allah for what they themselves are doing. Their murder-inspired retributive acts to both internal and extraneous shows their jihad for what it is--cover for greed for other people's possessions and ruination. Why aren't they satisfied with being one of the richest oil sources in the world? Answer: what they have is never enough, which inspires greed-driven acts of war.
Click to expand...


They finance Hezbollah.


----------



## Bleipriester

WillPower said:


> Liar.  They wouldn't allow inspection of any military bases where the enrichment has never stopped.  They also weren't required to end their missile projects which they were doing while waiting for the agreement to end and they could build an atomic warhead to strike Israel....it would only take one to destroy the Jewish state if it hit Tel Aviv.


Every Iranian has an Uranium enrichment device under his bed.



WillPower said:


> There is also no "new" proposal...they won't speak to us.  This will end in the destruction of Iran when their own people could have overthrown the pervert mullahs in 2009 while our muslime fairy president did nothing to help them...this is all on Obama and his puppet moron, John F. Kerry/Heinz.


That your "great" propaganda outlets refuse to report, doesn´t mean it isn´t true.
Hoffnungsschimmer am Persischen Golf? Iran bietet USA Kompromiss im Atomstreit an


----------



## WillPower

Bleipriester said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.  They wouldn't allow inspection of any military bases where the enrichment has never stopped.  They also weren't required to end their missile projects which they were doing while waiting for the agreement to end and they could build an atomic warhead to strike Israel....it would only take one to destroy the Jewish state if it hit Tel Aviv.
> 
> 
> 
> Every Iranian has an Uranium enrichment device under his bed.
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is also no "new" proposal...they won't speak to us.  This will end in the destruction of Iran when their own people could have overthrown the pervert mullahs in 2009 while our muslime fairy president did nothing to help them...this is all on Obama and his puppet moron, John F. Kerry/Heinz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That your "great" propaganda outlets refuse to report, doesn´t mean it isn´t true.
> Hoffnungsschimmer am Persischen Golf? Iran bietet USA Kompromiss im Atomstreit an
Click to expand...



STFU.


----------



## Mindful

WillPower said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is as if you just want them to make nukes.
> The deal does not only include good will but massive monitoring of Iranian facilities.
> And there is a new Iranian proposal to send US inspectors for the lifting of sanctions in return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.  They wouldn't allow inspection of any military bases where the enrichment has never stopped.  They also weren't required to end their missile projects which they were doing while waiting for the agreement to end and they could build an atomic warhead to strike Israel....it would only take one to destroy the Jewish state if it hit Tel Aviv.
> 
> There is also no "new" proposal...they won't speak to us.  This will end in the destruction of Iran when their own people could have overthrown the pervert mullahs in 2009 while our muslime fairy president did nothing to help them...this is all on Obama and his puppet moron, John F. Kerry/Heinz.
Click to expand...


Do you think it's all a ruse? The endgame being a strike on Israel?

I remember Saddam launching his scuds on Tel Aviv during Gulf  War one(I think it was).


----------



## skye

Nobody wants a war,

ok?

No False Flags   by the Deep State ...no shit ...ok?


NO WAR


----------



## WillPower

Mindful said:


> Do you think it's all a ruse? The endgame being a strike on Israel?
> 
> I remember Saddam launching his scuds on Tel Aviv during Gulf  War one(I think it was).



Yes I do.  And some of those scuds had chemical warheads....something that was never reported.  Also never reported was the Patriot missiles missed most of the scuds.


----------



## Mindful

WillPower said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it's all a ruse? The endgame being a strike on Israel?
> 
> I remember Saddam launching his scuds on Tel Aviv during Gulf  War one(I think it was).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do.  And some of those scuds had chemical warheads....something that was never reported.  Also never reported was the Patriot missiles missed most of the scuds.
Click to expand...


And there's the enclave of Hezbollah, embedded in the south of Lebanon, right on the border with Israel.


----------



## WillPower

The IDF has always handled Hezbollah although the two forces pretty much fought to a draw in their last dance.  Should they try to invade Israel, they'll get nuked.....low-yield, tactical nukes that can be fired from artillery.  We have to remember Israel is a tiny country....270 miles long and 85 miles wide at the longest and widest points. Only 9.3 miles wide at its narrowest point from.  If the Iranians dropped an egg on Tel Aviv ,the chaos would be devastating and Hezbollah and Hamas would attack immediately as would the Syrians and probably the Egyptians.  It would be a Six Hour war and Israel would cease to exist.  We can never allow that to happen....they are our child and we must keep them alive and well.


----------



## Bleipriester

WillPower said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.  They wouldn't allow inspection of any military bases where the enrichment has never stopped.  They also weren't required to end their missile projects which they were doing while waiting for the agreement to end and they could build an atomic warhead to strike Israel....it would only take one to destroy the Jewish state if it hit Tel Aviv.
> 
> 
> 
> Every Iranian has an Uranium enrichment device under his bed.
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is also no "new" proposal...they won't speak to us.  This will end in the destruction of Iran when their own people could have overthrown the pervert mullahs in 2009 while our muslime fairy president did nothing to help them...this is all on Obama and his puppet moron, John F. Kerry/Heinz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That your "great" propaganda outlets refuse to report, doesn´t mean it isn´t true.
> Hoffnungsschimmer am Persischen Golf? Iran bietet USA Kompromiss im Atomstreit an
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> STFU.
Click to expand...

I see, you´re going into detail on why I am wrong and your government´s expertise in nuke hoarding qualifies you to forecast which nations are going to nuke someone.


----------



## Bleipriester

WillPower said:


> The IDF has always handled Hezbollah although the two forces pretty much fought to a draw in their last dance.  Should they try to invade Israel, they'll get nuked.....low-yield, tactical nukes that can be fired from artillery.  We have to remember Israel is a tiny country....270 miles long and 85 miles wide at the longest and widest points. Only 9.3 miles wide at its narrowest point from.  If the Iranians dropped an egg on Tel Aviv ,the chaos would be devastating and Hezbollah and Hamas would attack immediately as would the Syrians and probably the Egyptians.  It would be a Six Hour war and Israel would cease to exist.  We can never allow that to happen....they are our child and we must keep them alive and well.


You are a retarded moron. Nobody moves in where a nuke just exploded.


----------



## Bleipriester

skye said:


> Nobody wants a war,
> 
> ok?
> 
> No False Flags   by the Deep State ...no shit ...ok?
> 
> 
> NO WAR


War with Iran is not likely. Phrump lacks the means.


----------



## Bleipriester

So, the EU is the world´s largest economic region but its political power is equal to that one of a mouse.

The atom-deal is a European-Iranian agreement. The EU has negotiated with Iran for 10 years, but now they seem to be unable to hold on it just because Trump doesn´t agree.


----------



## irosie91

Bleipriester said:


> So, the EU is the world´s largest economic region but its political power is equal to that one of a mouse.
> 
> The atom-deal is a European-Iranian agreement. The EU has negotiated with Iran for 10 years, but now they seem to be unable to hold on it just because Trump doesn´t agree.




two idiot assertions in a tiny space.       1)  the EU is a mouse      2)  the EU can do
nothing to which Trump does not agree


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the EU is the world´s largest economic region but its political power is equal to that one of a mouse.
> 
> The atom-deal is a European-Iranian agreement. The EU has negotiated with Iran for 10 years, but now they seem to be unable to hold on it just because Trump doesn´t agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two idiot assertions in a tiny space.       1)  the EU is a mouse      2)  the EU can do
> nothing to which Trump does not agree
Click to expand...


Of course the EU has negotiated with Iran. It's a German show, and has been bed with them for years.


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the EU is the world´s largest economic region but its political power is equal to that one of a mouse.
> 
> The atom-deal is a European-Iranian agreement. The EU has negotiated with Iran for 10 years, but now they seem to be unable to hold on it just because Trump doesn´t agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two idiot assertions in a tiny space.       1)  the EU is a mouse      2)  the EU can do
> nothing to which Trump does not agree
Click to expand...


I think he gets lost in translation.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the EU is the world´s largest economic region but its political power is equal to that one of a mouse.
> 
> The atom-deal is a European-Iranian agreement. The EU has negotiated with Iran for 10 years, but now they seem to be unable to hold on it just because Trump doesn´t agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two idiot assertions in a tiny space.       1)  the EU is a mouse      2)  the EU can do
> nothing to which Trump does not agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course the EU has negotiated with Iran. It's a German show, and has been bed with them for years.
Click to expand...


no no   CAPT. blei  insists that the EU has to ask Trump


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the EU is the world´s largest economic region but its political power is equal to that one of a mouse.
> 
> The atom-deal is a European-Iranian agreement. The EU has negotiated with Iran for 10 years, but now they seem to be unable to hold on it just because Trump doesn´t agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two idiot assertions in a tiny space.       1)  the EU is a mouse      2)  the EU can do
> nothing to which Trump does not agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he gets lost in translation.
Click to expand...


ok-----maybe he will lose his way BACK


----------



## Bleipriester

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the EU is the world´s largest economic region but its political power is equal to that one of a mouse.
> 
> The atom-deal is a European-Iranian agreement. The EU has negotiated with Iran for 10 years, but now they seem to be unable to hold on it just because Trump doesn´t agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two idiot assertions in a tiny space.       1)  the EU is a mouse      2)  the EU can do
> nothing to which Trump does not agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he gets lost in translation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok-----maybe he will lose his way BACK
Click to expand...

I already know the five sentences that were spoken in my direction during my life.


----------



## WillPower

Bleipriester said:


> War with Iran is not likely. Phrump lacks the means.



We'd go thru you cowards like shit thru a goose, creep..  Ask Saddam about how messing with us worked out....wait, we hanged his smelly ass.


----------



## WillPower

Bleipriester said:


> You are a retarded moron. Nobody moves in where a nuke just exploded.



Really?  So nobody ever returned to Hiroshima or Nagasaki?  You're not only an ignorant bitch, but a terrible liar.  With Tel Aviv in ruins why would an invading horde of muslime perverts enter that city?  They wouldn't need to....plenty of other cities and towns to loot and desecrate.  Again, you are dealing with a combat Vet and a man well-versed in tactics and outcomes....in other words, you're a child that needs his mouth washed out with soap.


----------



## Bleipriester

WillPower said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> War with Iran is not likely. Phrump lacks the means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'd go thru you cowards like shit thru a goose, creep..  Ask Saddam about messing with us worked out....wait, we hanged his smelly ass.
Click to expand...

Trump says war with Iran would not involve ground troops and not last long | The Dickinson Press

And take a look at the casualties section:
Iraq War - Wikipedia


----------



## Bleipriester

WillPower said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a retarded moron. Nobody moves in where a nuke just exploded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  So nobody ever returned to Hiroshima or Nagasaki?  You're not only an ignorant bitch, but a terrible liar.  With Tel Aviv in ruins why would an invading horde of muslime perverts enter that city?  They wouldn't need to....plenty of other cities and towns to loot and desecrate.  Again, you are dealing with a combat Vet and a man well-versed in tactics and outcomes....in other words, you're a child that needs his mouth washed out with soap.
Click to expand...

You are still an idiot. Israel is small and the radiation moves with the wind to Iran´s possible allies. There will be no nuke on Israel.


----------



## WillPower

Bleipriester said:


> Trump says war with Iran would not involve ground troops and not last long | The Dickinson Press
> 
> And take a look at the casualties section:
> Iraq War - Wikipedia



How bad does Tehran want a nuke....bad enough to get the business-end of one?   Don't think for a second we wouldn't or couldn't turn that country into a sheet of black glass....Now shut the fuck up....you're an annoying little turd.


----------



## WillPower

Bleipriester said:


> You are still an idiot. Israel is small and the radiation moves with the wind to Iran´s possible allies. There will be no nuke on Israel.



LMAO!  Do you think Iran gives a shit about the Syrians, Palis or Jordanians?  You know nothing about anything...dry up and blow away.


----------



## Bleipriester

WillPower said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump says war with Iran would not involve ground troops and not last long | The Dickinson Press
> 
> And take a look at the casualties section:
> Iraq War - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bad does Tehran want a nuke....bad enough to get the business-end of one?   Don't think for a second we wouldn't or couldn't turn that country into a sheet of black glass....Now shut the fuck up....you're an annoying little turd.
Click to expand...

The prospect of being nuked is just another reason why Iran won´t nuke anybody. They even have a so-called Fatwa against nukes.


----------



## Bleipriester

WillPower said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are still an idiot. Israel is small and the radiation moves with the wind to Iran´s possible allies. There will be no nuke on Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!  Do you think Iran gives a shit about the Syrians, Palis or Jordanians?  You know nothing about anything...dry up and blow away.
Click to expand...

And then, flash bulb?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Bleipriester said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> War with Iran is not likely. Phrump lacks the means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'd go thru you cowards like shit thru a goose, creep..  Ask Saddam about messing with us worked out....wait, we hanged his smelly ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump says war with Iran would not involve ground troops and not last long | The Dickinson Press
> 
> And take a look at the casualties section:
> Iraq War - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Quick question there stupid, do you know that Iran and Iraq are two totally different countries?  The casualties you listed is for Iraq, a war which we have fought already.  Your first link is just Trump saying how bad it would be if they started a war, but that isn't really credible.  Wanna talk about the 3 carriers he stationed off the coast of N. Korea?  How about the attack he "called off"?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Bleipriester said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump says war with Iran would not involve ground troops and not last long | The Dickinson Press
> 
> And take a look at the casualties section:
> Iraq War - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bad does Tehran want a nuke....bad enough to get the business-end of one?   Don't think for a second we wouldn't or couldn't turn that country into a sheet of black glass....Now shut the fuck up....you're an annoying little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The prospect of being nuked is just another reason why Iran won´t nuke anybody. They even have a so-called Fatwa against nukes.
Click to expand...


Got a link for your bullshit?  Where is the fatwa against Iran having nukes?


----------



## beautress

Bleipriester said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump says war with Iran would not involve ground troops and not last long | The Dickinson Press
> 
> And take a look at the casualties section:
> Iraq War - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bad does Tehran want a nuke....bad enough to get the business-end of one?   Don't think for a second we wouldn't or couldn't turn that country into a sheet of black glass....Now shut the fuck up....you're an annoying little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The prospect of being nuked is just another reason why Iran won´t nuke anybody. They even have a so-called Fatwa against nukes.
Click to expand...

Iran pursued getting a nuke to death. And now Iran is claiming a Fatwa against nukes? It seems to me that Iran had themselves a little fun at Israel's expense. Maybe you should have said "a Fatwa against Israel with nukes." Playing around with nuclear threats is the shortcut to ending life as we know it.


----------



## Olde Europe

ABikerSailor said:


> Quick question there stupid, do you know that Iran and Iraq are two totally different countries?  The casualties you listed is for Iraq, a war which we have fought already.



Yeah, the war on Iran hasn't been fought yet, which is why the casualty list has yet to be compiled.  So, he provided the list for Iraq, so as to have a rough estimate as to what that list might look like for a war against a country three times the size, and a way more formidable military.  Was that too hard for you to figure out, stupid?



ABikerSailor said:


> Got a link for your bullshit?  Where is the fatwa against Iran having nukes?



The fatwa was frequently in the news over the years.  Apparently, that hasn't reached your den, yet.  Why don't you try to get up to speed, or do you need a nanny with a spoon?


----------



## irosie91

IN MY GLORIOUS OPINION----there will be violence with involvement between Iran and the USA----somewhere in the world.    There will be violence with the forces of
the Iranian controlled Hezbollah dogs involved with Israel.   <<<<  this I believe----
It will be limited


----------



## Bleipriester

ABikerSailor said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> War with Iran is not likely. Phrump lacks the means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'd go thru you cowards like shit thru a goose, creep..  Ask Saddam about messing with us worked out....wait, we hanged his smelly ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump says war with Iran would not involve ground troops and not last long | The Dickinson Press
> 
> And take a look at the casualties section:
> Iraq War - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quick question there stupid, do you know that Iran and Iraq are two totally different countries?  The casualties you listed is for Iraq, a war which we have fought already.  Your first link is just Trump saying how bad it would be if they started a war, but that isn't really credible.  Wanna talk about the 3 carriers he stationed off the coast of N. Korea?  How about the attack he "called off"?
Click to expand...

I know what link I posted. The Coalition´s losses are very high in proportion to the state of Iraq´s army, the geography of the country, and technological, financial and material superiority of the Coalition. Iran is way stronger. I guess Trump was deciding after reviewing possible scenarios.


----------



## Bleipriester

ABikerSailor said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump says war with Iran would not involve ground troops and not last long | The Dickinson Press
> 
> And take a look at the casualties section:
> Iraq War - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bad does Tehran want a nuke....bad enough to get the business-end of one?   Don't think for a second we wouldn't or couldn't turn that country into a sheet of black glass....Now shut the fuck up....you're an annoying little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The prospect of being nuked is just another reason why Iran won´t nuke anybody. They even have a so-called Fatwa against nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a link for your bullshit?  Where is the fatwa against Iran having nukes?
Click to expand...

Dunno. It was enacted under Ahmadenidjad.


----------



## The Purge

SCREAMING for a few dozen Iran attack ships to go to see Davey Jones!..... BUT let the lazy bastard English do the dirty work...we can applaud  from a few thousand miles away!


----------



## The Purge

irosie91 said:


> IN MY GLORIOUS OPINION----there will be violence with involvement between Iran and the USA----somewhere in the world.    There will be violence with the forces of
> the Iranian controlled Hezbollah dogs involved with Israel.   <<<<  this I believe----
> It will be limited


Perhaps Israel and the English attacking at the same time?......NO, that would never do the English are AFRAID of the Mullahs!!!


----------



## Mindful

*Will Iran get nukes?*

For more than a quarter century the leaders of Iran have pursued with single-minded determination their goal to acquire nuclear weapons. In spite of repeated assurances that a nuclear capability would be used only for peaceful purposes, current and past Iranian leaders have made no effort to hide their contempt for the tiny state of Israel and their determination to ultimately wipe it from the face of the earth.

Iran now has the means to deliver on its threats. Its arsenal of Shahab 3 missiles can deliver warheads up to 1,500 pounds to targets 1,200 miles away—putting Israel (and many U.S. military bases in the region) easily within range. The prospect of those missiles carrying nuclear warheads is chilling to Israel, which knows that one medium-sized nuclear weapon detonated over Tel Aviv could effectively annihilate the small Jewish state.

In the face of this danger, Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu has been trying for years to warn the United States, Europe, and the world of the need to stop Iran’s nuclear efforts. Just as with Russia, harsh U.S. and European economic sanctions have crippled the Iranian economy but have failed to deter Iran’s nuclear ambitions. Like Russia, Iran has weighed the price and determined that the gain outweighs the pain.

March 2015 saw yet another Western extension in negotiations with Iran over a new agreement that would reduce economic sanctions in return for supposed iron-clad measures that would effectively delay Iran’s nuclear program for at least 10 years. U.S. President Barack Obama, eager to create a positive legacy for his final years in office, seems to want to go down in history as a peacemaker.

Are We in a Dangerous Age of Appeasement?


----------



## GLASNOST

Bleipriester said:


> So, the EU is the world´s largest economic region but its political power is *equal to that one of a mouse.*
> 
> The atom-deal is a European-Iranian agreement. The EU has negotiated with Iran for 10 years, but now they seem to be unable to hold on it just because Trump doesn´t agree.


Much of the problem stems from the fact that most of the EU make up the *'mouse patrol'* that is subservient to the henchmen of the *International American Mafia* ..... more commonly known as *NATO.*


----------



## Mindful

GLASNOST said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the EU is the world´s largest economic region but its political power is *equal to that one of a mouse.*
> 
> The atom-deal is a European-Iranian agreement. The EU has negotiated with Iran for 10 years, but now they seem to be unable to hold on it just because Trump doesn´t agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Much of the problem stems from the fact that most of the EU make up the *'mouse patrol'* that is subservient to the henchmen of the *International American Mafia* ..... more commonly known as *NATO.*
Click to expand...


You don't like America?


----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67

Unlike the piracy in the Strait of Gibraltar, our action in the Persian Gulf is to uphold int'l maritime rules. As I said in NY, it is IRAN that guarantees the security of the Persian Gulf & the Strait of Hormuz. UK must cease being an accessory to #EconomicTerrorism of the US.


----------



## Bleipriester

dani67 said:


> Unlike the piracy in the Strait of Gibraltar, our action in the Persian Gulf is to uphold int'l maritime rules. As I said in NY, it is IRAN that guarantees the security of the Persian Gulf & the Strait of Hormuz. UK must cease being an accessory to #EconomicTerrorism of the US.


Russia:
"“Iran’s arguments are much more right than those of Gibraltar and London who are indulging in piracy. Iran is taking care of the ecology in the Strait of Hormuz,” he noted."
Iran's argument behind seizure of UK oil tanker more convincing than Britain's: Russia


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the piracy in the Strait of Gibraltar, our action in the Persian Gulf is to uphold int'l maritime rules. As I said in NY, it is IRAN that guarantees the security of the Persian Gulf & the Strait of Hormuz. UK must cease being an accessory to #EconomicTerrorism of the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia:
> "“Iran’s arguments are much more right than those of Gibraltar and London who are indulging in piracy. Iran is taking care of the ecology in the Strait of Hormuz,” he noted."
> Iran's argument behind seizure of UK oil tanker more convincing than Britain's: Russia
Click to expand...


Brits don't tend to go in for tit for tat stuff.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the piracy in the Strait of Gibraltar, our action in the Persian Gulf is to uphold int'l maritime rules. As I said in NY, it is IRAN that guarantees the security of the Persian Gulf & the Strait of Hormuz. UK must cease being an accessory to #EconomicTerrorism of the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia:
> "“Iran’s arguments are much more right than those of Gibraltar and London who are indulging in piracy. Iran is taking care of the ecology in the Strait of Hormuz,” he noted."
> Iran's argument behind seizure of UK oil tanker more convincing than Britain's: Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brits don't tend to go in for tit for tat stuff.
Click to expand...

They don´t tend to do anything, unless Washington tells them.


----------



## Olde Europe

Bleipriester said:


> Russia:
> "“Iran’s arguments are much more right than those of Gibraltar and London who are indulging in piracy. Iran is taking care of the ecology in the Strait of Hormuz,” he noted."
> Iran's argument behind seizure of UK oil tanker more convincing than Britain's: Russia



We can, I think, safely dismiss whatever is coming out of Tehran - or Moscow, for that matter - on that issue.  However...

The EU, a conglomerate of member states, has decided to sanction certain trades with Syria.  They have resolved to sanction member states doing such trades with Syria.  They have no power, no mandate, no business sanctioning non-member-states for anything, and didn't do it, until right now.

That's when things really get funny, when the Brexiteers in London, at the behest of the anti-EU mouth-breathers in Washington, impound a non-member tanker following sanctions not applicable to that non-member.

If anyone thinks there may be flimsier pretexts for piracy, they have a long search ahead.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the piracy in the Strait of Gibraltar, our action in the Persian Gulf is to uphold int'l maritime rules. As I said in NY, it is IRAN that guarantees the security of the Persian Gulf & the Strait of Hormuz. UK must cease being an accessory to #EconomicTerrorism of the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia:
> "“Iran’s arguments are much more right than those of Gibraltar and London who are indulging in piracy. Iran is taking care of the ecology in the Strait of Hormuz,” he noted."
> Iran's argument behind seizure of UK oil tanker more convincing than Britain's: Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brits don't tend to go in for tit for tat stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don´t tend to do anything, unless Washington tells them.
Click to expand...


And you know this, how?

Britain was upholding EU regulations in the Straits of Gibralter.

You know, the EU? Ever heard of it?


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the piracy in the Strait of Gibraltar, our action in the Persian Gulf is to uphold int'l maritime rules. As I said in NY, it is IRAN that guarantees the security of the Persian Gulf & the Strait of Hormuz. UK must cease being an accessory to #EconomicTerrorism of the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia:
> "“Iran’s arguments are much more right than those of Gibraltar and London who are indulging in piracy. Iran is taking care of the ecology in the Strait of Hormuz,” he noted."
> Iran's argument behind seizure of UK oil tanker more convincing than Britain's: Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brits don't tend to go in for tit for tat stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don´t tend to do anything, unless Washington tells them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know this, how?
> 
> Britain was upholding EU regulations in the Straits of Gibralter.
> 
> You know, the EU? Ever heard of it?
Click to expand...

The EU has no authorities there. The EU has lost the last bit of credibility when they recognized Guaido, anyway. They all just follow US instructions. A trojan horse in our midst.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the piracy in the Strait of Gibraltar, our action in the Persian Gulf is to uphold int'l maritime rules. As I said in NY, it is IRAN that guarantees the security of the Persian Gulf & the Strait of Hormuz. UK must cease being an accessory to #EconomicTerrorism of the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia:
> "“Iran’s arguments are much more right than those of Gibraltar and London who are indulging in piracy. Iran is taking care of the ecology in the Strait of Hormuz,” he noted."
> Iran's argument behind seizure of UK oil tanker more convincing than Britain's: Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brits don't tend to go in for tit for tat stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don´t tend to do anything, unless Washington tells them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know this, how?
> 
> Britain was upholding EU regulations in the Straits of Gibralter.
> 
> You know, the EU? Ever heard of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU has no authorities there. The EU has lost the last bit of credibility when they recognized Guaido, anyway. They all just follow US instructions. A trojan horse in our midst.
Click to expand...


How do you know they follow US instructions? You come up with these trite phrases, that mean nothing.


----------



## Mindful

Olde Europe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia:
> "“Iran’s arguments are much more right than those of Gibraltar and London who are indulging in piracy. Iran is taking care of the ecology in the Strait of Hormuz,” he noted."
> Iran's argument behind seizure of UK oil tanker more convincing than Britain's: Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can, I think, safely dismiss whatever is coming out of Tehran - or Moscow, for that matter - on that issue.  However...
> 
> The EU, a conglomerate of member states, has decided to sanction certain trades with Syria.  They have resolved to sanction member states doing such trades with Syria.  They have no power, no mandate, no business sanctioning non-member-states for anything, and didn't do it, until right now.
> 
> That's when things really get funny, when the Brexiteers in London, at the behest of the anti-EU mouth-breathers in Washington, impound a non-member tanker following sanctions not applicable to that non-member.
> 
> If anyone thinks there may be flimsier pretexts for piracy, they have a long search ahead.
Click to expand...


How do you know such things?

A thinly veiled pretence for utter contempt for, and resentment towards,  the UK and the US.

It was ever so. With you.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia:
> "“Iran’s arguments are much more right than those of Gibraltar and London who are indulging in piracy. Iran is taking care of the ecology in the Strait of Hormuz,” he noted."
> Iran's argument behind seizure of UK oil tanker more convincing than Britain's: Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brits don't tend to go in for tit for tat stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don´t tend to do anything, unless Washington tells them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know this, how?
> 
> Britain was upholding EU regulations in the Straits of Gibralter.
> 
> You know, the EU? Ever heard of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU has no authorities there. The EU has lost the last bit of credibility when they recognized Guaido, anyway. They all just follow US instructions. A trojan horse in our midst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know they follow US instructions? You come up with these trite phrases, that mean nothing.
Click to expand...

It is based on History. EU sanctions and measures only appear after the US did something. You can see, when Washington did nothing for a certain period, after a short cool down, the opinions of our politicians. Example:
Chancellor Merkel in support of upcoming Syrian Idlib offensive


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia:
> "“Iran’s arguments are much more right than those of Gibraltar and London who are indulging in piracy. Iran is taking care of the ecology in the Strait of Hormuz,” he noted."
> Iran's argument behind seizure of UK oil tanker more convincing than Britain's: Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can, I think, safely dismiss whatever is coming out of Tehran - or Moscow, for that matter - on that issue.  However...
> 
> The EU, a conglomerate of member states, has decided to sanction certain trades with Syria.  They have resolved to sanction member states doing such trades with Syria.  They have no power, no mandate, no business sanctioning non-member-states for anything, and didn't do it, until right now.
> 
> That's when things really get funny, when the Brexiteers in London, at the behest of the anti-EU mouth-breathers in Washington, impound a non-member tanker following sanctions not applicable to that non-member.
> 
> If anyone thinks there may be flimsier pretexts for piracy, they have a long search ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know such things?
> 
> A thinly veiled pretence for utter contempt for, and resentment towards,  the UK and the US.
> 
> It was ever so. With you.
Click to expand...

Why don´t they leave other countries alone, then? I am not in complicity with criminals, whether they claim to act lawfully or humanitarian or how they call their raids.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia:
> "“Iran’s arguments are much more right than those of Gibraltar and London who are indulging in piracy. Iran is taking care of the ecology in the Strait of Hormuz,” he noted."
> Iran's argument behind seizure of UK oil tanker more convincing than Britain's: Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can, I think, safely dismiss whatever is coming out of Tehran - or Moscow, for that matter - on that issue.  However...
> 
> The EU, a conglomerate of member states, has decided to sanction certain trades with Syria.  They have resolved to sanction member states doing such trades with Syria.  They have no power, no mandate, no business sanctioning non-member-states for anything, and didn't do it, until right now.
> 
> That's when things really get funny, when the Brexiteers in London, at the behest of the anti-EU mouth-breathers in Washington, impound a non-member tanker following sanctions not applicable to that non-member.
> 
> If anyone thinks there may be flimsier pretexts for piracy, they have a long search ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know such things?
> 
> A thinly veiled pretence for utter contempt for, and resentment towards,  the UK and the US.
> 
> It was ever so. With you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don´t they leave other countries alone, then? I am not in complicity with criminals, whether they claim to act lawfully or humanitarian or how the call their raids.
Click to expand...


As clear as mud.

For a start, who is "they"?


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia:
> "“Iran’s arguments are much more right than those of Gibraltar and London who are indulging in piracy. Iran is taking care of the ecology in the Strait of Hormuz,” he noted."
> Iran's argument behind seizure of UK oil tanker more convincing than Britain's: Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can, I think, safely dismiss whatever is coming out of Tehran - or Moscow, for that matter - on that issue.  However...
> 
> The EU, a conglomerate of member states, has decided to sanction certain trades with Syria.  They have resolved to sanction member states doing such trades with Syria.  They have no power, no mandate, no business sanctioning non-member-states for anything, and didn't do it, until right now.
> 
> That's when things really get funny, when the Brexiteers in London, at the behest of the anti-EU mouth-breathers in Washington, impound a non-member tanker following sanctions not applicable to that non-member.
> 
> If anyone thinks there may be flimsier pretexts for piracy, they have a long search ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know such things?
> 
> A thinly veiled pretence for utter contempt for, and resentment towards,  the UK and the US.
> 
> It was ever so. With you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don´t they leave other countries alone, then? I am not in complicity with criminals, whether they claim to act lawfully or humanitarian or how the call their raids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As clear as mud.
> 
> For a start, who is "they"?
Click to expand...

The criminals.


----------



## martybegan

Olde Europe said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, "balls".  In, out, six months tops, and it'll cost a pittance - actually, Saudi Arabia and Mexico will pay, and Trump will make a profit!
> 
> All the world's stupid, unite!  It's been such fun the last time it's been tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Iran should be allowed to get away with a blatant violation of international law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, now, all of a sudden, you are concerned with violations of international law?  Like, as the U.S. blatantly does by violating the provisions of the JCPOA?
> 
> When I said, "All the world's stupid, unite!", did you think it should be taken at face value?
Click to expand...


You didn't answer the question.

The Iranian ship was detained by the UK at the behest of the EU. If even the EU decides to go through with something like this, you know they have the Iranians cold. 

Try using something besides Tu Quo Que to defend your position.


----------



## Olde Europe

martybegan said:


> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> The Iranian ship was detained by the UK at the behest of the EU. If even the EU decides to go through with something like this, you know they have the Iranians cold.
> 
> Try using something besides Tu Quo Que to defend your position.



You have yet to demonstrate Iran violated international laws.  Therefore, I reject your question along with your implied accusation.

And, you know, dummy, they didn't detain the ship at the behest at the EU.  The EU is pretty much all embarrassed silence concerning the Grace 1.  If you knew anything about anything, you wouldn't spout such crap, but then, you can't help yourself.

See, here's the EU advisory on EU sanctions concerning Syria:

*1. Who needs to comply with the Regulation? (Article 35 of the Regulation)*

EU restrictive measures apply in situations where links exist with the European Union (“EU”). The application of the Regulation is defined in Article 35 of the Regulation. It applies:

    (a) within the territory of the Union, including its airspace;
    (b) on board any aircraft or any vessel under the jurisdiction of a Member State;
    (c) to any person inside or outside the territory of the Union who is a national of a Member State;
    (d) to any legal person, entity or body which is incorporated or constituted under the law of a Member State;
    (e) to any legal person, entity or body in respect of any business done in whole or in part within the Union.

Therefore, the Regulation applies in the territory of the Union. Additionally, EU citizens in third countries, as well as entities constituted in a Member State (e.g. an organisation constituted under Member State law, its subsidiary incorporated within the EU, or its branch), need to respect EU restrictive measures. The Regulation also applies to entities or bodies that are tasked with the implementation, whether directly or indirectly, of the EU budget.​
Yeah, "they have the Iranians cold."


----------



## martybegan

Olde Europe said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> The Iranian ship was detained by the UK at the behest of the EU. If even the EU decides to go through with something like this, you know they have the Iranians cold.
> 
> Try using something besides Tu Quo Que to defend your position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have yet to demonstrate Iran violated international laws.  Therefore, I reject your question along with your implied accusation.
> 
> And, you know, dummy, they didn't detain the ship at the behest at the EU.  The EU is pretty much all embarrassed silence concerning the Grace 1.  If you knew anything about anything, you wouldn't spout such crap, but then, you can't help yourself.
> 
> See, here's the EU advisory on EU sanctions concerning Syria:
> 
> *1. Who needs to comply with the Regulation? (Article 35 of the Regulation)*
> 
> EU restrictive measures apply in situations where links exist with the European Union (“EU”). The application of the Regulation is defined in Article 35 of the Regulation. It applies:
> 
> (a) within the territory of the Union, including its airspace;
> (b) on board any aircraft or any vessel under the jurisdiction of a Member State;
> (c) to any person inside or outside the territory of the Union who is a national of a Member State;
> (d) to any legal person, entity or body which is incorporated or constituted under the law of a Member State;
> (e) to any legal person, entity or body in respect of any business done in whole or in part within the Union.
> 
> Therefore, the Regulation applies in the territory of the Union. Additionally, EU citizens in third countries, as well as entities constituted in a Member State (e.g. an organisation constituted under Member State law, its subsidiary incorporated within the EU, or its branch), need to respect EU restrictive measures. The Regulation also applies to entities or bodies that are tasked with the implementation, whether directly or indirectly, of the EU budget.​
> Yeah, "they have the Iranians cold."
Click to expand...




> “That refinery is the property of an entity that is subject to European Union sanctions against Syria,” Gibraltar Chief Minister Fabian Picardo said. “With my consent, our port and law enforcement agencies sought the assistance of the Royal Marines in carrying out this operation.”



Tehran fumes as Britain seizes Iranian oil tanker over Syria sanctions - Reuters

Go suck some terrorist dick somewhere else.


----------



## Mindful

What's it got to do with these people?

The crew on board are Indian, Russian, Latvian and Filipino.

They've been taken off the ship for questioning.

Questioning?


----------



## Mindful

martybegan said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> The Iranian ship was detained by the UK at the behest of the EU. If even the EU decides to go through with something like this, you know they have the Iranians cold.
> 
> Try using something besides Tu Quo Que to defend your position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have yet to demonstrate Iran violated international laws.  Therefore, I reject your question along with your implied accusation.
> 
> And, you know, dummy, they didn't detain the ship at the behest at the EU.  The EU is pretty much all embarrassed silence concerning the Grace 1.  If you knew anything about anything, you wouldn't spout such crap, but then, you can't help yourself.
> 
> See, here's the EU advisory on EU sanctions concerning Syria:
> 
> *1. Who needs to comply with the Regulation? (Article 35 of the Regulation)*
> 
> EU restrictive measures apply in situations where links exist with the European Union (“EU”). The application of the Regulation is defined in Article 35 of the Regulation. It applies:
> 
> (a) within the territory of the Union, including its airspace;
> (b) on board any aircraft or any vessel under the jurisdiction of a Member State;
> (c) to any person inside or outside the territory of the Union who is a national of a Member State;
> (d) to any legal person, entity or body which is incorporated or constituted under the law of a Member State;
> (e) to any legal person, entity or body in respect of any business done in whole or in part within the Union.
> 
> Therefore, the Regulation applies in the territory of the Union. Additionally, EU citizens in third countries, as well as entities constituted in a Member State (e.g. an organisation constituted under Member State law, its subsidiary incorporated within the EU, or its branch), need to respect EU restrictive measures. The Regulation also applies to entities or bodies that are tasked with the implementation, whether directly or indirectly, of the EU budget.​
> Yeah, "they have the Iranians cold."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “That refinery is the property of an entity that is subject to European Union sanctions against Syria,” Gibraltar Chief Minister Fabian Picardo said. “With my consent, our port and law enforcement agencies sought the assistance of the Royal Marines in carrying out this operation.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tehran fumes as Britain seizes Iranian oil tanker over Syria sanctions - Reuters
> 
> Go suck some terrorist dick somewhere else.
Click to expand...


He's always been like this. It turns my stomach.


----------



## Mindful

Olde Europe said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> The Iranian ship was detained by the UK at the behest of the EU. If even the EU decides to go through with something like this, you know they have the Iranians cold.
> 
> Try using something besides Tu Quo Que to defend your position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have yet to demonstrate Iran violated international laws.  Therefore, I reject your question along with your implied accusation.
> 
> And, you know, dummy, they didn't detain the ship at the behest at the EU.  The EU is pretty much all embarrassed silence concerning the Grace 1.  If you knew anything about anything, you wouldn't spout such crap, but then, you can't help yourself.
> 
> See, here's the EU advisory on EU sanctions concerning Syria:
> 
> *1. Who needs to comply with the Regulation? (Article 35 of the Regulation)*
> 
> EU restrictive measures apply in situations where links exist with the European Union (“EU”). The application of the Regulation is defined in Article 35 of the Regulation. It applies:
> 
> (a) within the territory of the Union, including its airspace;
> (b) on board any aircraft or any vessel under the jurisdiction of a Member State;
> (c) to any person inside or outside the territory of the Union who is a national of a Member State;
> (d) to any legal person, entity or body which is incorporated or constituted under the law of a Member State;
> (e) to any legal person, entity or body in respect of any business done in whole or in part within the Union.
> 
> Therefore, the Regulation applies in the territory of the Union. Additionally, EU citizens in third countries, as well as entities constituted in a Member State (e.g. an organisation constituted under Member State law, its subsidiary incorporated within the EU, or its branch), need to respect EU restrictive measures. The Regulation also applies to entities or bodies that are tasked with the implementation, whether directly or indirectly, of the EU budget.​
> Yeah, "they have the Iranians cold."
Click to expand...


What is it that you don't get?

Charts showing the ship was in Omani waters when it was captured prove its seizure was in "clear violation of international law", the UK Chamber of Shipping said.


----------



## Olde Europe

martybegan said:


> “That refinery is the property of an entity that is subject to European Union sanctions against Syria,” Gibraltar Chief Minister Fabian Picardo said. “With my consent, our port and law enforcement agencies sought the assistance of the Royal Marines in carrying out this operation.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehran fumes as Britain seizes Iranian oil tanker over Syria sanctions - Reuters
> 
> Go suck some terrorist dick somewhere else.
Click to expand...


Ludicrous.  Even if true, and that "refinery" is owned by an entity subject to EU sanctions, how do you fashion those sanctions extend to Iran?  Because, dummy, they don't.  And that's before we get to the unresolved question as to the real destination of that tanker.  But, you can't help yourself and do what authoritarian submissives have done since forever, swallowed whole the lies their Dear Leader feeds them, gladly and eagerly.  Does all that swallowing get easier over time?

But, Swallower, good to see how sucking "dick" is foremost on your mind.


----------



## martybegan

Olde Europe said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “That refinery is the property of an entity that is subject to European Union sanctions against Syria,” Gibraltar Chief Minister Fabian Picardo said. “With my consent, our port and law enforcement agencies sought the assistance of the Royal Marines in carrying out this operation.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehran fumes as Britain seizes Iranian oil tanker over Syria sanctions - Reuters
> 
> Go suck some terrorist dick somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ludicrous.  Even if true, and that "refinery" is owned by an entity subject to EU sanctions, how do you fashion those sanctions extend to Iran?  Because, dummy, they don't.  And that's before we get to the unresolved question as to the real destination of that tanker.  But, you can't help yourself and do what authoritarian submissives have done since forever, swallowed whole the lies their Dear Leader feeds them, gladly and eagerly.  Does all that swallowing get easier over time?
> 
> But, Swallower, good to see how sucking "dick" is foremost on your mind.
Click to expand...


You got called out, you whiny little bitch. But keep trying to spin it, you Iran loving cuck.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

I still haven't noticed anything in the news indicating that the British government has apologized for the incident.

That is most unlike them if they haven't.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

martybegan said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “That refinery is the property of an entity that is subject to European Union sanctions against Syria,” Gibraltar Chief Minister Fabian Picardo said. “With my consent, our port and law enforcement agencies sought the assistance of the Royal Marines in carrying out this operation.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehran fumes as Britain seizes Iranian oil tanker over Syria sanctions - Reuters
> 
> Go suck some terrorist dick somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ludicrous.  Even if true, and that "refinery" is owned by an entity subject to EU sanctions, how do you fashion those sanctions extend to Iran?  Because, dummy, they don't.  And that's before we get to the unresolved question as to the real destination of that tanker.  But, you can't help yourself and do what authoritarian submissives have done since forever, swallowed whole the lies their Dear Leader feeds them, gladly and eagerly.  Does all that swallowing get easier over time?
> 
> But, Swallower, good to see how sucking "dick" is foremost on your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got called out, you whiny little bitch. But keep trying to spin it, you Iran loving cuck.
Click to expand...



It calls itself "old Europe", but I'm sure its ties are to places quite a bit East and South of that.


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “That refinery is the property of an entity that is subject to European Union sanctions against Syria,” Gibraltar Chief Minister Fabian Picardo said. “With my consent, our port and law enforcement agencies sought the assistance of the Royal Marines in carrying out this operation.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehran fumes as Britain seizes Iranian oil tanker over Syria sanctions - Reuters
> 
> Go suck some terrorist dick somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ludicrous.  Even if true, and that "refinery" is owned by an entity subject to EU sanctions, how do you fashion those sanctions extend to Iran?  Because, dummy, they don't.  And that's before we get to the unresolved question as to the real destination of that tanker.  But, you can't help yourself and do what authoritarian submissives have done since forever, swallowed whole the lies their Dear Leader feeds them, gladly and eagerly.  Does all that swallowing get easier over time?
> 
> But, Swallower, good to see how sucking "dick" is foremost on your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got called out, you whiny little bitch. But keep trying to spin it, you Iran loving cuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It calls itself "old Europe", but I'm sure its ties are to places quite a bit East and South of that.
Click to expand...


Have you noticed how bitter and resentful Germans are to Britain and America? Blei the priest is another one.


----------



## gipper

martybegan said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
Click to expand...

Not the US government’s problem. 

Why do Americans love war?  It would seem war propaganda promoted by the government controlled media works.


----------



## martybegan

gipper said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the US government’s problem.
> 
> Why do Americans love war?  It would seem war propaganda promoted by the government controlled media works.
Click to expand...


Britain is an ally. Closing the Straight of Hormuz by Iran would lead to an economic panic which would be the US government's problem.


----------



## Mindful

Tanker capture.

The crew.


Iran tanker capture: Crew forced to pose for Iranian media on board British vessel | Daily Mail Online


----------



## gipper

martybegan said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the US government’s problem.
> 
> Why do Americans love war?  It would seem war propaganda promoted by the government controlled media works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain is an ally. Closing the Straight of Hormuz by Iran would lead to an economic panic which would be the US government's problem.
Click to expand...

Yeah and if our criminal government would stop inciting the Iranians, we would have peace and good relations. Problem is the Empire loves war and apparently so do many duped Americans.


----------



## gipper

martybegan said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the US government’s problem.
> 
> Why do Americans love war?  It would seem war propaganda promoted by the government controlled media works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain is an ally. Closing the Straight of Hormuz by Iran would lead to an economic panic which would be the US government's problem.
Click to expand...

Yeah we need another war. Like a hole in our head. 

If our criminal government wasn’t always inciting the Iranians, you might have a point. 

Stop believing war propaganda. War is always about the health of the state.


----------



## martybegan

gipper said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the US government’s problem.
> 
> Why do Americans love war?  It would seem war propaganda promoted by the government controlled media works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain is an ally. Closing the Straight of Hormuz by Iran would lead to an economic panic which would be the US government's problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we need another war. Like a hole in our head.
> 
> If our criminal government wasn’t always inciting the Iranians, you might have a point.
> 
> Stop believing war propaganda. War is always about the health of the state.
Click to expand...


Coming from someone who's preferred view of anything outside our borders is head firmly in sand,I decline your advice. 

War is the continuation of politics by other means.


----------



## Mindful

gipper said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the US government’s problem.
> 
> Why do Americans love war?  It would seem war propaganda promoted by the government controlled media works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain is an ally. Closing the Straight of Hormuz by Iran would lead to an economic panic which would be the US government's problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we need another war. Like a hole in our head.
> 
> If our criminal government wasn’t always inciting the Iranians, you might have a point.
> 
> Stop believing war propaganda. War is always about the health of the state.
Click to expand...


You're lucky you have the freedom to denounce your own country.

Try that in Iran.


----------



## Mindful

The Iran nuclear deal was predicated on the ability of the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) to verify Iran’s compliance with the terms of the agreement. This is what President Obama said on July 14, 2015:

Because of this deal, the international community will be able to verify that the Islamic Republic of Iran will not develop a nuclear weapon. … Every pathway to a nuclear weapon is cut off. And the inspection and transparency regime necessary to verify that objective will be put in place. … Because of this deal, we will, for the first time, be in a position to verify all of these commitments. That means this deal is not built on trust; it is built on verification. Inspectors will have 24/7 access to Iran’s key nuclear facilities.

There was no reason to believe the IAEA could fulfill this mission, since it had failed for years to detect that Iran had a nuclear program. Contrary to Obama’s claims, and the terms of the agreement, the IAEA has not had 24/7 access to facilities. From the outset, Iran said it would never allow inspectors into its military sites — the places where Iran was most likely to develop nuclear weapons.

Supporters of the deal repeatedly say the IAEA has certified Iran’s compliance, but David Albright and Andrea Stricker of the Institute for Science and International Security pointed out in April that this was untrue. “The IAEA has reported that it still has not been able to determine that Iran has no undeclared nuclear facilities and materials and thus cannot conclude that Iran’s nuclear program is peaceful,” they noted.

Apologists for the agreement also can’t explain why the Iranians installed anti-aircraft missile batteries and other defenses to protect installations engaged in non-military activities. 


The Iran Deal Hoax


----------



## GLASNOST

Mindful said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the EU is the world´s largest economic region but its political power is *equal to that one of a mouse.*
> 
> The atom-deal is a European-Iranian agreement. The EU has negotiated with Iran for 10 years, but now they seem to be unable to hold on it just because Trump doesn´t agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Much of the problem stems from the fact that most of the EU make up the *'mouse patrol'* that is subservient to the henchmen of the *International American Mafia* ..... more commonly known as *NATO.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't like America?
Click to expand...

Why do you ask that? I don't see the connection. Do you like the Mafia?


----------



## Mindful

GLASNOST said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the EU is the world´s largest economic region but its political power is *equal to that one of a mouse.*
> 
> The atom-deal is a European-Iranian agreement. The EU has negotiated with Iran for 10 years, but now they seem to be unable to hold on it just because Trump doesn´t agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Much of the problem stems from the fact that most of the EU make up the *'mouse patrol'* that is subservient to the henchmen of the *International American Mafia* ..... more commonly known as *NATO.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't like America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you ask that? I don't see the connection. Do you like the Mafia?
Click to expand...


----------



## GLASNOST

Mindful said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the EU is the world´s largest economic region but its political power is *equal to that one of a mouse.*
> 
> The atom-deal is a European-Iranian agreement. The EU has negotiated with Iran for 10 years, but now they seem to be unable to hold on it just because Trump doesn´t agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Much of the problem stems from the fact that most of the EU make up the *'mouse patrol'* that is subservient to the henchmen of the *International American Mafia* ..... more commonly known as *NATO.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't like America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you ask that? I don't see the connection. Do you like the Mafia?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## gipper

Mindful said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the US government’s problem.
> 
> Why do Americans love war?  It would seem war propaganda promoted by the government controlled media works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain is an ally. Closing the Straight of Hormuz by Iran would lead to an economic panic which would be the US government's problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we need another war. Like a hole in our head.
> 
> If our criminal government wasn’t always inciting the Iranians, you might have a point.
> 
> Stop believing war propaganda. War is always about the health of the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're lucky you have the freedom to denounce your own country.
> 
> Try that in Iran.
Click to expand...

Yes there are Americans who wish to silence descent. Unknowingly terminating one of our distinguishing freedoms from the rest of the world. 

If an American today descents from empire building that only enriches the rich and harms the rest of us, they are considered traitors. 

Proof government propaganda spewed by government controlled media works.


----------



## gipper

martybegan said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 hostages......Websites tracking the ship's path show it turning sharply in the direction of Iran's Qeshm Island, instead of its intended destination of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> UK-flagged tanker seized by Iran's Revolutionary Guard in Strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act of War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the US government’s problem.
> 
> Why do Americans love war?  It would seem war propaganda promoted by the government controlled media works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain is an ally. Closing the Straight of Hormuz by Iran would lead to an economic panic which would be the US government's problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we need another war. Like a hole in our head.
> 
> If our criminal government wasn’t always inciting the Iranians, you might have a point.
> 
> Stop believing war propaganda. War is always about the health of the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming from someone who's preferred view of anything outside our borders is head firmly in sand,I decline your advice.
> 
> War is the continuation of politics by other means.
Click to expand...

War to benefit the Ruling Class while harming the rest of us, is pure stupidity.


----------



## Mindful

GLASNOST said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the EU is the world´s largest economic region but its political power is *equal to that one of a mouse.*
> 
> The atom-deal is a European-Iranian agreement. The EU has negotiated with Iran for 10 years, but now they seem to be unable to hold on it just because Trump doesn´t agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Much of the problem stems from the fact that most of the EU make up the *'mouse patrol'* that is subservient to the henchmen of the *International American Mafia* ..... more commonly known as *NATO.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't like America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you ask that? I don't see the connection. Do you like the Mafia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## lennypartiv

gipper said:


> Yeah we need another war. Like a hole in our head.



Actually there are positive sides to going to war with Iran.

We get to test new weaponry.
It's good for the economy since missiles used would need to be replaced.
Iran's leaders would get sent a clear message from America after we beat the crap out of their military.


----------



## GLASNOST

lennypartiv said:


> Actually there are positive sides to going to war with Iran. We get to test new weaponry.
> It's good for the economy since missiles used would need to be replaced.
> Iran's leaders would get sent a clear message from America *after we beat the crap *out of their military.


You know what they say .... *"Everything is only as good as the last test".* The U.S. has only succeeded once to Iran having succeeded thrice. And Iran won the last 2 in a row so the U.S. is in the hole eating crow. So Iran _'beat the crap_' out of America 3 times already. Are you a glutton for punishment?


----------



## ABikerSailor

lennypartiv said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we need another war. Like a hole in our head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there are positive sides to going to war with Iran.
> 
> We get to test new weaponry.
> It's good for the economy since missiles used would need to be replaced.
> Iran's leaders would get sent a clear message from America after we beat the crap out of their military.
Click to expand...


You DO realize that those missiles you are so casual about cost around 1.5 Million each, right?  War is horribly expensive, and should not be done unless absolutely necessary.  I served 20 years in the Navy, and know how expensive some of this stuff is.


----------



## gipper

lennypartiv said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we need another war. Like a hole in our head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there are positive sides to going to war with Iran.
> 
> We get to test new weaponry.
> It's good for the economy since missiles used would need to be replaced.
> Iran's leaders would get sent a clear message from America after we beat the crap out of their military.
Click to expand...

Yeah murdering women and children is fun.


----------



## lennypartiv

martybegan said:


> Who's backing Iran on this one?


*<<Russia To Lend Iran A Hand For Exporting Oil>>*
*Russia To Lend Iran A Hand For Exporting Oil | OilPrice.com*


----------

